# Official Raw Discussion Thread 6/6



## RVDfan4life (Jan 2, 2011)

Come on! Of course it's his only shot at a WWE title in like a long time so yeah he's gonna apologize. It might be hard because of his character the whole schizophranic psychopathic guy but he'll apologize!


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Tuning in mainly for Riley and Truth.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

story progression tonight? nah. Bring in the never ending smiles of Cena and Rey Rey eating CM Punk.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'll have to watch this tomorrow as I don't want TE spoiled for me lol. I'm not expecting anything great but it will probably be alright like it has been these past 2 weeks. I'm definitely interested in Miz/Riley though and really looking forward to where it goes next. Luke to win TE btw but both of them to get signed imo.


----------



## MizPunkRio (Apr 26, 2011)

jblvdx said:


> story progression tonight? nah. Bring in the never ending smiles of Cena and Rey Rey eating CM Punk.


The first post like this of 100 tonight:no:
Stereotypical WF post .


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

MizPunkRio said:


> The first post like this of 100 tonight:no:
> Stereotypical WF post .


Well, its not stereotypical, clich'e maybe, but it doesent discount the 80% chance that dumb shit like this will happen, as WWE is filled with, well, dumb shits.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Nah, Truth will give John Morrison the chance to apologise and win the shot instead.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Thats a great pic of that moment LOL

I want a zack ryder match live tonight please WWE!!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I get four hours of Raw tonight [LUCKY MEEE] because I forgot to watch last week, luckily I recorded the replay that was on Sky Sports earlier today, so I'll watch that later before Raw comes on, then I'll watch that. 

Sounds like R-Truth gone and done somethin bayd. I hope he doesn't apologise, then he doesn't just get fed to Cena at Capitol Punishment, but if they have a good fued instead of just one match, then I guess I wouldn't mind him apologising.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Predict for raw tonight.

R-Truth apologise for his actions.

viewers choice be announced for raw next week.


REY MYSTERIO and Santino Marella and Vladimir Kozlov vs CM PUNK and David Otunga and Michael McGillicutty in a 6 man tag team match.

Kelly Kelly vs Brie Bella(c) for the diva champion.

Kofi Kingston(c) vs Dolph Ziggler for the us champion.

Evan Bourne vs Jack Swagger.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Another hilarious R-Truth promo, hopefully with sounds this time, which sets up the WWE title match against Cena at CP.

Another pointless Kingston vs. Ziggler match, which sets up another pointless U.S. title match at CP.

Another pointless Swagger vs. Bourne match, which sets up absolutely nothing, since they probably get relegated to dark match status at the PPV.

Zack Ryder, Zack Ryder's Dad, The Big O, Primo, Curt Hawkins and Scott Stanford to interrupt the main event and taking over Raw.

Everything else is commercials and filler.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Looking forward to Alex Riley. Hopefully he beats The Miz's ass again.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Didn't watch one single Raw in the last month and I don't miss it at all. I will only watch Austin's segment tonight and than I should be done with the WWE for a while.


----------



## Sharpshootah (Oct 17, 2006)

LIke others have said...looking forward to truth and riley....


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Tony316 said:


> Didn't watch one single Raw in the last month and I don't miss it at all. I will only watch Austin's segment tonight and than I should be done with the WWE for a while.


Well thanks for dropping by and telling us that.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh yeah, I am also looking forward to see how the A-Ry/Miz feud further develops. A match between those two at CP is almost a given.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Well thanks for dropping by and telling us that.


:lmao

no kidding, i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Looking forward to hearing Alex Riley's outrageously over-dramatic entrance music again.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Da Truth will set Cena free tonight.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Austin is gonna be on RAW tonight?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Will be watching for Tough Enough, Alex Riley and R-Truth. Plus im extra eager to watch as it will be my first HD RAW!!!!


edit:

Im 99% sure Stone Cold is gonna be on RAW tonight


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Boring TE segment in which austin will stunner both the winner and runner-up


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

CC91 said:


> Will be watching for Tough Enough, Alex Riley and R-Truth. Plus im extra eager to watch as it will be my first HD RAW!!!!
> 
> 
> edit:
> ...


Why though?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Why though?


He is to pick the winner of TE live.

And to stunner Swagger.:flip


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

what i want to see? how r-truth keeps up the good fight with those evil little jimmy's :gun:


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

lmao tony no one cares btw raw been good the last two weeks and i think it could be great again tonight wwe raw feels fresh again and enjoyable.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Tony316 said:


> Didn't watch one single Raw in the last month and I don't miss it at all. I will only watch Austin's segment tonight and than I should be done with the WWE for a while.


Well now my life is complete.. tony is going to watch raw tonight but hasnt missed it at all. 1) Austin is next week in Li when i go to raw and 2) dont flatter urself nobody gives a flying fuck about u or ur opinion. If u dont miss it why the fuck r u posting in the raw section?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> He is to pick the winner of TE live.
> 
> And to stunner Swagger.:flip


And then give a give a toast to Evan Bourne to put a boost in his career, DAMN, I actually see this foolishry happening.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> And then give a give a toast to Evan Bourne to put a boost in his career, DAMN, I actually see this foolishry happening.


Austin only stuns people he likes, so it's all good.


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

Little Jimmy confirmed for tonight


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

^ Is dat da truth?


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

Dats da troof da whole troof and nuttin' but da troof!

Jawn Cena's gon get got


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Chronic iLL said:


> Dats da troof da whole troof and nuttin' but da troof!
> 
> Jawn Cena's gon get got


:lmao

That last bit, cracked me up.

Truths da man.

Naw, dats da troof.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

If Austin is on RAW, I'm definately looking forward to that. 

Otherwise, I'm looking forward to seeing the Miz/Riley fued progress. I'm also looking forward to watching Punk like I do every week, and to see what else happens. The Cena/Truth thing has me kinda interested, but not a whole lot. It's nice to see someone new fueding with Cena for the WWE Title, even if it's only a filler fued.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

TONIGHT on @WWE Monday Night Raw: It's a Raw Rematch as @ReyMysterio faces @CMPunk. Watch LIVE at 9/8 CT on @USA_Network! 

from : http://twitter.com/WWE

I got a feel that match will end in a dq.


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

A rematch of a rematch! Mind: Blown


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

THA TROOF SHALL SET U FREE


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Looking forward to the Tough Enough segment, Riley segment and Truth segment. Matches should be good if they keep up with the wrestling from last RAW. There are worse things than watching Punk and Mysterio, Ziggler and Kingston, Swagger and Bourne matches all the time.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

got jack daniels no coke, going to have it straight


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm gonna go out on a HUGE LIMB here and say that Austin/R-Truth will be the only remotely entertaining parts of this show.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Jordo said:


> got jack daniels no coke, going to have it straight


That's funny, I'm the exact opposite. Got Coke, No Jack Daniels. Going to have to drink my Coke straight. Hope I manage OK.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Chip said:


> That's funny, I'm the exact opposite. Got Coke, No Jack Daniels. Going to have to drink my Coke straight. Hope I manage OK.


lol i will meet you halfway


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Jordo said:


> lol i will meet you halfway


Sounds good to me :agree:


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll be drinking beer like a real man.

The last couple episodes have been above average, so I'm expecting this one to be kind of shitty.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

@ZackRyder said:


> Just found out I have a match on #Raw with @TrueKofi. RYDER REVOLUTION! Tune in BROSKIS! WWWYKI


Yesh.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Ryder says on his twitter that he has a match with Kofi tonight. WWWYKI


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> Ryder says on his twitter that he has a match with Kofi tonight. WWWYKI


hope not


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Ryder is boring in the ring.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

and out of it


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Alecia Fox Vs Melina Chant


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Here comes Vince


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Am I missing something? Did Raw start earlier today?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Marking for Vince!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Well this is different...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh shit.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

VINCE


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good to see McMahon's face.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I guess this is the start of Raw.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

astrosfan said:


> Am I missing something? Did Raw start earlier today?


Technically, it's still Tough Enough right now, but they are live on RAW, so it started early.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

just started like that. Really fail already


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Vince needs to be on every week dammit


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Austin and Vince have such good cemetery together


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

Austin said the shit word


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

marking for vince


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Haven't seen one episode of Tough Enough. Don't have a fuckin' clue who either of these two are.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SWEARING!! OMG


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

MysticRVD said:


> Vince needs to be on every week dammit


Agree


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Waste of Raw's time.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Austin said Bullshit, what a guy.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

They should just have an Austin/Vince improv segment to start off each show


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm happier to see Vince thank Stone Cold


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

MysticRVD said:


> Vince needs to be on every week dammit


I agree dammit


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

If you want a drum roll in this sum bitch gimme a Hell Yeah!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Who cares about these guys, where's The Truth?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Austin picking one and McMahon picking the other?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

And the winner is...Andy


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Austin needs to stun everyone in the ring


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

THE TROOTH, SHALL SET YOU FREE.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Luke = Miz 2.0


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

austin with the belt looks good


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Luke pwned haha...


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh shit!


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Hahaha Vince


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

What a slap.


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

One bitch slap and to the floor he goes...


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

STUNNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

if only wrestling mattered


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Vince = BOSS

STUNNER


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

:lmao:lmao


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow. The tough enough winner gets a slap and stunner.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

STUNERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR COMMING UP FOR VINCE


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

That was just comical


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

no selling the stunner...very nice


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

TRUTH


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

vinny mac and scsa! lol!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

TRUTH!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Austin, McMahon and Truth in the same ring sounds great.

LMAO at Truth!!!!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Excellence. LOL


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

R-Truth >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Andy


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

FUCKING LOL


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

haha truth


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh my God yes!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What a weird company.

THE TRUTH :lmao


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

What the hell is Truth doing?!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

lmaoooooooooooooooo


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

ROFL


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

TRUTH


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh fuck off Truth.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

what. the. fuck


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

lmfao!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Wait, is he wearing confederate colors?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

I LOVE RAW.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Rtruth in his little jimmy outfit


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

when Lil Jimmy comes marching home....


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Lil Jimmy!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

:lmao What the Hell. :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Austin and Vince's expressions... lol


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

Ummm....am i having a fever dream right now?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Austin's face right there. Hahaha.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

what the shit?


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

TRUTH!!!!!
raw has kicked off to a 5 stars


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

TROOOOOOF IS EPIC

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Shingo said:


> no selling the stunner...very nice


He's clearly got a bright future.

LOL TROOF


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Truth! omg! CTFU


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Little Jimmy come marchin' home. I like it. I think.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

TROOF!!!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Ah Truth. Too good right now.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm on the FUCKING Bandwagon now

TRUTH, TRUTH, TRUTH


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

He must be doing well to do a Promo with Vinnie Mac and Stone Cold.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

r truth is the GOAT


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

I love R Truth so much right now


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

big jimmy and lil jimmy


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I have no idea but :lmao


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Omg :lmao :lmao


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

why is he wearing a Confederate uniform? lol


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

That insane fucker...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is fucking awesome.:lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Truth went from Zookeeper to Soldiah!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I haven't laughed that hard in so fucking long. :lmao
Oh my god.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

ROFL Truth.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

> WWE_Creative WWE Creative
> Andy Levine wins Tough Enough and within 30 seconds shows he can't sell a simple Stunner. Well, it's up to us to fix this mess. #RAWTonight


Ding. Ding. Ding.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

He's sorry...


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Apoligized to the soda!

"It was refreshing." LOL.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Refreshing!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

even SCSA is looking at him like hes crazy


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Racial promo? Lets get a N bomb chant!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

CONFEDERACY MENTIONING!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

R-Truth is honestly one of the only reasons I watch wrestling anymore.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Truth is cracking me up


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Who thinks up this stuff? Guy's a genius.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No wonder why Hardy and Truth are close. Cut from the same weird fucking cloth. :lmao


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Vince: WTF is K-Kwik doing in my ring?


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

inbred ********, haha!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

:lmao


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

LOL. R-Truth.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Reminds me of James Brown drunk on CNN.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Is this happening?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

oh, they just went there


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Confederate States of America and Jefferson Davis jokes.

L Oh freaking L.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Why did it take 10 years for this?
Truth is god


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

This is amazingness.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He is fucking amazing.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Some racist big and little Jimmmys around here. The troof.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I really thought he was going to say the one good idea was slavery.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I hope this ain't the start of some gimmick where Truth comes out wearing ridiculous stuff every week.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Truth is like the most drugged out US History teacher ever


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Who can't love this??


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This is awful.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

great basic history lesson


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

What is this I don't even...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't. :lmao


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

man getting to cut a promo with vince n austin this guy must be really doing something good


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

R Truth is the best heel on television right now. This is so good.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

R-Truth is so awesome.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

I love this black guy,I LOVE HIM!!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Diddly sqwat.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

i cant stop loling at his outfit


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''I want da title match, I'ma keep dat'' :lmao


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Diddly squat!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING, R

:lmao :lmao


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Truth is awesome! Best act on RAW.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

This is too damn awesome!!!


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Correct. LOL


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I am dying.. omg I am dying.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

OMG, I am literally laughing out loud... R-Truth is on fire.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

oh vince lol


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

R Truth is fantastic. I can't believe they've been hiding this for years.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

TRUTH is in GOAT mode right now.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

R is your first name, isn't it? :lmao


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

OOOOOH MCMAHON YOU GETTIN' CALLED OUT SON!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It took them 4 years to unleash this awesomeness. Better late than never.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Luv it!! Perfect heel angry tokin black guy, he is wishin he did it years ago1


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_R Truth bringin the lulz_


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Do they know where they're going with this promo?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Isn't R Truth from the south?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

this is amazing


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

C-O-N-Spiracy


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

FUCK THE MIZ.

FUCK THE MIZ.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

C-O-N-Spiracy.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

THE MIZ!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

MIZ


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Miz looking sharp


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow, buzzkill. The Miz.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Now the Miz will shit on it.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

While we're at it, why don't you spell secession?


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

MIZ!!!


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

oh no miz raw has dropped down to a 4 star now


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

aaawwwweeeessssoooommmmeee


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

WTF, go away Miz!!!


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Zack Ryder to come out next asking for title match.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Fucking Miz go get buried by A-ri 3:16


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I don't usually say this, but fuck off, Miz.

Trying to steal R-Truth's spotlight.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

Why so serious, Miz???


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

"R is your real first name, isn't it?"

"CORRECT."

...........................................A great segment until, OF COURSE!, Miz shows up. 

Fuck.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

To be fair, I doubt most people in the crowd could spell conspiracy.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

> NotTripleH HunterHearstHelmsley
> With R-Truth dressed as a Confederate Soldier, look forward to Michael Hayes coming out, dressed as a Union Soldier and carrying a rope.


lol


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

I say R-Truth and Miz beat up Stone Cold to get some REAL heat.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Is it just me, or does Vince suddenly look really uncomfortable during that R Truth segment?

And Miz... I would.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Still using the upside down WWE logo. Awesome.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

I love the Miz but...dude...GTFO


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Stone Cold Steve Austin to be Ref between Miz and Trooth, calling it.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Poor Austin hasn't opened the beer yet.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

The miz?meh


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Riley!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Crazy Train


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh geez.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> Isn't R Truth from the south?


The ATL.

Riley's got some sick music.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

A-ri 3:16 needs to come out and open a can of whoop ass to everyone in the ring


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

What the hell is going on? lol. This is probably the most random beginning to a Raw I can think of in sometime.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

A-Ri.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

THANK GOD for Miz and Riley.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

love A-Ri's music


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

CHRIS BEN-- ALEX RILEY.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Liking the way they're pushing A-Ri. Must have high hopes for him.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Man, we go from "awesome" crazy Truth to Douche McGee.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Shut the fuck up Miz. This is R Truth moment to shine.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Cena & Alex vs Truth & Miz tonight?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Riley in the ring with SCSA and Vince. Good shit


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

A-Ri's entrance music wins me over every time


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

MAYBE IT'S NOT TOO LATE, TO LEARN HOW TO LOVE, AND FORGET HOW TO HAAAATE


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

ok not gonna lie the beginning of a-rai theme is awsome


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Of course, here comes that fucking cunt Cena to ruin another awesome segment. Does he have to fuck up everything? Stun his stupid purple shirt, Flinstone sorry ass, please.

Fuck you, Cena.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fuck off. I'm done.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Let's bring everyone out


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Of course this has to end with Cena. Of course. Leave it to him to turn this awesomeness into corny shit.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Buzz Killington joins the party...


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

WTF?! More Rtruth please! damn..


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Fuckin' Cena coming to ruin this. WHERE THE HELL IS RYDER?!?!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Riley says five words and then Cena's music hits. IWC freakout upcoming.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Way to ruin a classic.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Stunners all around.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

GO AWAY


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

god damn it! I want more r truth


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Now we're bound to get a Truth/Miz vs Cena/Riley match, Teddy Long style.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Well, this segment just got lame.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Oooh, maybe a tag match. See Cena win with 5 moves off a hot tag. Thats good television.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Stay away Cena.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cluster fuck, who's coming out next?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Holy wrestler overload Batman! How many weeks have they done this the past two months?


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

That's ALL A-Ri got to say? God damn it Cena.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Cena and miz ruining this....ugh


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Vince > Austin > Truth > Miz > Cena >
>
>
>
>
ARi > Andy
>
>
>
>Lawler>Cole


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*A corny Cena joke.*


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

Boo this man!


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

well raw went from a 5 star to now a 3.5 star....


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I always thought A-Ri's best attribute (when he wasn't beating up his own teammate) in NXT was his mic work...and now they barely let him talk in this feud. Eh, that seems like a horrible idea.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Start out on fire and then just proceed to pour more and more water on the fire... hoping for the ring to collapse with all the people in it.

They don't need Cena here.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I marked for Cena for about 20 seconds there. Then he talked.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Here comes Cena to ruin everything.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Cena has such tiny legs!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

JCarbo04 said:


> Of course, here comes that fucking cunt Cena to ruin another awesome segment. Does he have to fuck up everything? Stun his stupid purple shirt, Flinstone sorry ass, please.
> 
> Fuck you, Cena.


The segment was ruined when the Miz came out to hog the spotlight.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

That Truth segment was pure gold


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Miz Swag_


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

This used to be such a great segment.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Cena to fuck up the promo. Great job creative.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

And people prove my point.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

lol austin laughing at john cena i marked


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

A jackwagon... a jackwagon.... shut the fuck up cena.


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

anyone thinking Miz & Truth vs. Cena & Riley?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

"NOW HOLD ON A MINUTE PLAYA!"


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Here it comes. Cena and Riley vs Miz and Truth. Book it.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Punk needs to be in the ring right now.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Clusterfuck :lmao

Ryder next PLEASE


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

dan_marino said:


> Now we're bound to get a Truth/Miz vs Cena/Riley match, Teddy Long style.


This is the unfortunate TRUTH


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

No offence to Cena but he's ruining the promo. It started so well with R-Truth then Miz and is declining. Cena is being too over the top.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Buzzkill


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Lawler chuckling at Cena. I really want to hang myself. Anyone got a rope?


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Steve's probably like "ahhh, this _fucking company_...."


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Cena, you're going to get got!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Stone Cold: ''You son of a bitch!''
John Cena: ''You jackwagon.''

Yeah...


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Truth has the best facial expressions.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Someone gif that :lmao


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Cena making fun of other peoples clothes. :lmao


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Stone Cold to be referee.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

MysticRVD said:


> Clusterfuck :lmao
> 
> Ryder next PLEASE


I think I'd eat my own face if Ryder came out.

That's a good thing btw.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amazing how this segment went to shit when Cena hit the ring. 

LMAO at McMahon. SHUT UP.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Fuck I hate John Cena. I hate him. Hate him so much. Hate him so fucking much.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Jackwagon and Kentucky Long Rifle, Jesus Christ.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

ya vinny u tell him


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

So Vince can't be the GM?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> Stone Cold: ''You son of a bitch!''
> John Cena: ''You jackwagon.''
> 
> Yeah...


LOL, so true.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

VINCE VINCE VINCE VINCE VINCE VINCE VINCE


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Vince for the fucking win, Michael Cole SHUT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

MICHAEL COLE... SHUTUPPPPPPPPP.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jackwagon....the fuck? Austin's skin must be crawling.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Trust Cena to kill a perfectly good segment


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Well everyone is getting stunned during the main event.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

ZeGermanz said:


> Stone Cold to be referee.


Called it.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Boring main event.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Kentucky long rifle...fpalm Cena you suck. McMahon telling Cole to shut up. Appreciate it.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Vince is amazing :lmao


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Didn't this match happen 2 weeks ago?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Had a feeling there would be a special ref for the main event.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Vince making a match, when was the last time we saw that? Awesome. I feel young again.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

IT WAS ME AUSTIN! IT WAS ME! I AM THE GENERAL MANAGER!


----------



## lee20794 (May 25, 2011)

Jackwaggon. Thats Hilarious.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

3:16 best special ref ever
u know someone of somebodies will get stun tonite


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

NyQuil said:


> Well everyone is getting stunned during the main event.


Except Cena of course (and maybe Riley), who'll end up drinking beers with Austin.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> Jackwagon and Kentucky Long Rifle, Jesus Christ.


The parents have him by the balls.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

NO CHANCE AT ALL!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

VINCES MUSIC IS SPINE TINGLING


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

hahahaha Austin!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Look at Stone Cold and Vince it look like Stone Cold did not know he was going to work the main event


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Seriously, Vince. It's been eleven (ELEVEN!) months since the Anonymous GM came in and his identity is still a mystery. Just find someone and say it's him. The e-mails MUST end already.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

25min without a break but we can't get a whole match lol


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Andy kills Austin at the end.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol @ Austin doing the U can't see me


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

JUST FUCKING FIRE JERRY LAWLER ALREADY

I'M SO GOD DAMN TIRED OF HEARING HIM


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Interesting start to the show...


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

LMAO! That's right you fucking cunt, Cena. You'll never see Austin!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:lmao :lmao

Did anyone else see Austin giving Cena the "You Can't See Me" wave?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Riley probably got a boner at the chance to legitimately attack a black guy.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Austin looks great in those jeans, though. Not splooging, just saying.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

In a matter of months Cena gets mocked by Austin and Rock.

Awesome.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Austin to stunner Cena *pretty plz*. McMahon's gotta realize how lame this dude is. The fucking justice league and barney the dinosaur have more of an edge than him.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Austin hahahahahahah AMAZING


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Amazing how this segment went to shit when Cena hit the ring.
> 
> LMAO at McMahon. SHUT UP.


The segment went to shit when Miz came out for no apparent reason.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Where the hell is Josh Mathews? Josh and Cole is the only acceptable RAW commentary team.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

John Cena's material is cringeworthy at times.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

That was a very awkward segment IMO.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

I am really getting sick of these multi person openings setting up a main event tag team for later. It makes any decent promo start to suck and it is so predictable it has me channel surfing immediately


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Lagana 

If the ratings are great on the first segment - Vince and Steve drew. If they're bad - Truth and Miz didn't. #IWantWrestling


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> JUST FUCKING FIRE JERRY LAWLER ALREADY
> 
> I'M SO GOD DAMN TIRED OF HEARING HIM


Cole first.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

...


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

great start to the show love me some wwe on mondays


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Damn, Cole's suit is the shit_


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Austin "you can't see me-ing" Cena was great and Truth was fantastic. Rest of that was ugh.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh who really gives a crap.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Sad thing for R-Truth is that he's not gonna be anywhere near being champion cos as soon as Morrison is healthy that's where Truth is headed.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Santino's on Raw. Wow.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I have to agree with the people saying Cena brought the segment down. Everyone else is pretty much "in your face" while Cena is just childish.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh, hey, look, the tag division.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Someone needs to get a gif Austin U CAN'T SEE ME.

The face he pulled.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ratings are bombing right now


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Hopefully we'll see Mcgillicutty's DEVASTATING finisher tonight. Might be asking for too much though.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Josh Mathews is needed on commentary ASAP


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Did little Perfect just hit his own head into the turnbuckle, Steiner style?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Isn't this the same as Rey and Cena vs Truth and Punk with Bret Hart as ref. I'm kinda tired of these tag matches as mainevents knowing they won't end clean at all.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Is it just me or did it really look like Stone Cold didn't expect to be the special ref? lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

what a shit way to come back from commercial break


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

dan_marino said:


> Except Cena of course (and maybe Riley), who'll end up drinking beers with Austin.


. . . and then they'll get Stunned. There's the big dog, and there's everyone else. SCSA is the big dog.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Austin to stunner Cena *pretty plz*. McMahon's gotta realize how lame this dude is. The fucking justice league and barney the dinosaur have more of an edge than him.


Sweet Jesus, that would be an epic way to end Raw.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

hmmm been thinking a-ri is a sd but he gets more star power on raw?


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL @ the Warrior taunt.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The seg actually went to crap when Vince started talking about his office hours.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Poor opening segment. Santino to get squashed by McGillacudy.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Cena really did ruin this segment and I'm not that big of a Cena basher. Still a great opening segment


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Stone Cold face "what i'm working the main event tonight" look, Vince getting out the ring like got you.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

R-Truth pretty much eclipses everything else right now in WWE as far as entertainment goes, he's fucking gold.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

dualtamac said:


> Poor opening segment. Santino to get squashed by McGillacudy.


You got that in reverse. Santino and kozlov are gonna squash.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> . . . and then they'll get Stunned. There's the big dog, and there's everyone else. SCSA is the big dog.


Are you really suggesting that there is any possibility of Cena getting stunnered? Just think about what you're saying for a moment.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

McGillicutty is looking like a complete tool out there, cowering from the Cobra. Ugggh. There's your two time tag champ, folks.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

checkcola said:


> The seg actually went to crap when Vince started talking about his office hours.


Yeah, that was awkward. Especially when he mentioned that Austin had been to his office before.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

A Twenty Plus minute promo to open Raw followed by a shit match lol...I love Raw!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> The segment went to shit when Miz came out for no apparent reason.


There was still some life in the segment when Miz came out. When Cena came that life meter went to zero.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Can we please turn on the Spanish announcers?


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

I swear McGillicutty and his dad have the exact same dropkick. :shocked:


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I sense a stone cold stunner on Cena tonight


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

surprised this match is still on


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

They should have Luke do a quick run-in of the main event match and attack Austin for a second and run back off, pissed off that he didn't choose him.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

this match...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It sucks to be the son of Mr. Perfect and none of his awesomeness rubbed off on him.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I love watching Santino work a match.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Santino vs Michael MehGuillicuty. I'm thrilled.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

The opening segment was a pile of ridiculous shit until Miz and Riley came out. 

Punk to job to Mysterio tonight.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I want to see more Vince. Backstage segment with him and Truth please..


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I miss Kozlov of old. Though I recognize I am one of the very few who actually liked him being a dominator.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

vk showing them grey hair


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

If Austin gives Cena a stunner, I wont complain about WWE ever again.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

God I hate that stupid fucking cobra. How is Santino Marella over?


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Stop trying to announce Cole. You're terrible.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I hate the cobra.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

And half of the tag team champs jobs to Santino :lmao

It's okay though because he sucks


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank god that's over. What a great couple of tag champs.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

abrown0718 said:


> this match...


Swoon.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Some chick in the front row was too bust texting to bother with the match.


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

Santino push?
Maybe?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So McGuillishitty can pin Big Show and Kane, but not Santino?

What is this I dont even


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL at Santino winning. Anyone that loses to him should of just be fired from the company.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

So Bischoff is killing the X Division and Vince is killing the Tag Division. (Sigh)


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cobraaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> If Austin gives Cena a stunner, I wont complain about WWE ever again.


Quoting just in case.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Headliner said:


> There was still some life in the segment when Miz came out. When Cena came that life meter went to zero.


Cena belonged there 'cause he's the champ. WTF was the point of the Miz coming out?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The tag belts are meaningless shit and anybody who has them sucks.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow, Santino wins. The cobra is so over as a move. Santino is a little goldmine, should be given a little push. Not to the ME, but upper midcard.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

abrown0718 said:


> this match...


That's basically me tonight


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

BETH!!!!!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Put the fucking camera on Beth you tools.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

No Kharma = no interest


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

KELLY KELLY


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Nexus buried once again. Just break them up already!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The-Rock-Says said:


> If Austin gives Cena a stunner, I wont complain about WWE ever again.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

That Andy Lemar person from Tough Enough looks like the love child of Edge and Triple H.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Another match already, without a commercial break?

Well, at least they get rid of the divas an the tag crap out in one swoop.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

2 matches in one segment?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And we just go into a divas tag match. Haven't we suffered enough?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

jaybyrd18 said:


> Santino push?
> Maybe?


please no


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Pure wrestling greatness this Raw.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Gawd dayum Kelly.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow, Beth Phoenix forced to come out to Kelly Kelly's music. My how the mighty have fallen.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

And now we get the just recently made useless (AGAIN) Divas.

Piss break.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Yaaay! Beth Phoenix!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

dan_marino said:


> Are you really suggesting that there is any possibility of Cena getting stunnered? Just think about what you're saying for a moment.


He's eaten one before. . . and Austin pretty much will stun anyone.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's a sad day when Beth comes out to Kelly Kelly's music. Wow.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Kharma brought some excitement to the Divas division. Now she's gone, it's got nothin'.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

mmm...Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL the Jamaica Sign...


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Poor Beth Phoenix...


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Ugh! I'm just still upset over that fucking asshole ruining the opening segment. I swear if I ever win the 100 million powerball I'll give it all to McMahon to fire Cena. That should make up for any lost money from the stupid ass kids, and their cunt soccer moms.. AHHH!!! He ruins everything! Die Cena!! DIE!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

25 minute promo, Santino/GENESIS match, followed up with a commercial into a Divas match.

Oh yeah, baby. Thats some good shit right there.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

The sound of Kelly Kelly's theme song almost sends me into a rage blackout.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

kelly kelly the things........


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Like how we get a big long segment followed by what is now 2 awful matches. And people wonder why no one is interested in this


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

honestly they should've came out with beth's theme


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

So they gave the tough enough winner to Andy instead of Luke. Look at the heat Luke got just from him being himself. Reminded me of those Vickie days on smackdown.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

A 20 + minute promo then two back to back piss break matches! 
This stuff is awesome...*Wrestling Matters*


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

What shakes like jelly jelly?


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Why did the WWE put the tag titles on McGuillicuty and Otunga again?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

two shit matches in a row...


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Is anyone else confused how this guy (McGillicuty) sprang from the loins of Mr. Perfect?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Two tag matches in a row? ~~~TAG TEAM WRESTLING IS BACK!1!1!1!!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> He's eaten one before. . . and Austin pretty much will stun anyone.


That was 8 years ago, and he wasn't the top guy in the company and the WWE Champion.

Austin also handed Cena a beer after he was inducted in the HOF as his way of passing the torch, too.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Stone Cold referee? Dammit where's J.R. when you need him?

"STONE COLD! BAH GAWD! AUSTIN'S STOMPING A MUDHOLE IN HIS ASS! STONE COLD! STONE COLD! STONE COLD!"


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Boss first segment. If Zack and A-Ry win by getting the pins it will be a perfect RAW


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Honestly, it's a travesty to see Beth Phoenix coming out to Kelly Kelly's music. Time to turn her heel or something because I really want to see something interesting with the divas. The only thing that'd do it for me without Kharma and Layla atm is Natalya vs Beth Phoenix. Book it WWE.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

SPCDRI said:


> 25 minute promo, Santino/GENESIS match, followed up with a commercial into a Divas match.
> 
> Oh yeah, baby. Thats some good shit right there.


This. If I wanted tna I'd watch it... Save us Beth Phoenix!


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Divas match - no kharma interference = piss break.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Luke is definitely getting a contract as well though. He has it....


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I hate how one day they push these guys and next they have them looking so weak to Santino and koslov.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Hopefully they put Mark Henry in drag until Kharma comes back. I can't bear too much diva wrestling.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

TankOfRate said:


> Put the fucking camera on Beth you tools.


Why shes a man


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> Is anyone else confused how this guy (McGillicuty) sprang from the loins of Mr. Perfect?


Obviously it wasn't 'The Perfect' sex with the guy's mother. Blame the fault's of the mother.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

When's Maryse coming back to Raw??


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Ahh the BellaszzzZZZzzzZZZzzzZZZzzz


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh no, do we really have to see this again? The only way this could've been better is if this followed the anti bullying commercial.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kelly looks hawt


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

No offense Kharma, but I hope when you come back that the Bellas won't be here.

:lmao at Cole explaining which one is Kelly and which is Beth.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Jordo said:


> Why shes a man


A SEXY man!!!!!

...And here come the Crowd Killers.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

ya the bellas aer really fucking annoying now


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The Bellas are honestly the worst actors in the WWE. They make Morrison look like Harrison Ford: they are just so God awful.

When you can't get heat for insulting a pregnant woman, you know you're useless.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And Punk banged them both. :lmao


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> two shit matches in a row...



Just another reason, among many, that Smackdown is far superior to Raw.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

3 SOME with bellas and kelly omg


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TankOfRate said:


> A SEXY man!!!!!
> 
> *...And here come the Crowd Killers*.


So every Divas match then.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> And Punk banged them both. :lmao


Pretty sure he's banged all 4 of them.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Sony Press Conference more interesting than Raw at the moment.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Match needs Nunzio.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I wish Maryse was here


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Amber B said:


> And Punk banged them both. :lmao


Really? Who hasn't that man had his way with in that locker room?


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

Mr. Every Night said:


> A 20 + minute promo then two back to back piss break matches!
> This stuff is awesome...*Wrestling Matters*


why do you and the others that say this shit bother to watch? it's the same formula every week...


----------



## EnglishWrestling (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm gonna go out on a wild limb and guess that Truth and Miz get stunners tonight.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

man if this was the 2008/2009 beth she would easily destory them all


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And she could have easily broke her neck. Fucking hell.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Two thoughts of this show so far

How did Edge win Tough Enough?

Sorry Bellas, I dont want to look nor touch


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Yawn.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

i think bellazzzzzzzzzzzz are going to win with that switch shit thing


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I am so sick and tired of these divas in the WWE. I dont care how 'sexy' they look, Please just banish the diva division once and for all.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

dualtamac said:


> Luke is definitely getting a contract as well though. He has it....


I wouldn't be surprised however i disagree. This guy doesn't have the look. If you're talking about good looking boy toys, there's already the Miz. Other than this, Andy was the right choice


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"She's a BIG girl -- pun intended."

High brow humor from Michael Cole, everyone.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

A tag match with Kelly Kelly against the Bellas?

You don't say.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nunzio is not the ref, its a conspiracy.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Shut the fuck up King.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

CM Punk was trained by Batista. He is the Cunt Monster Punk.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Dropstorm said:


> Sony Press Conference more interesting than Raw at the moment.


Cant be sony have nothing going on


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That missed clothesline might be the most awful looking spot in the history of.. today, at least. Wow.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Time for some actual wrestling!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No one cares, Beth.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Yell-y Yell-y


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

Jordo said:


> i think bellazzzzzzzzzzzz are going to win with that switch shit thing


I believe it's called "Twin Magic". I'm not 100 percent sure, though.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

oh Beth..... This is boring.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Shades of Tully Blanchard with that Slingshot Suplex!


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

"This shit sucks...this shit sucks" lol

Good it's over!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Beth is badass


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Everybody hates Chris > diva shit & commercials


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Did I just hear "Watch your face!" ?


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Well atleast Beth got the pin.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Shades of Tully Blanchard with that Slingshot Suplex!


Most offensive post of the night goes to..


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Jordo said:


> Cant be sony have nothing going on


PS Vita is okay. This match isn't.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Just caught up with my DVR.
Great beginning to RAW!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Punk/Mysterio #646748757658


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

zzzzzzzzzzz myserio vs cm zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Everybody hates Chris > diva shit & commercials


Such an underrated show. A black Wonder Years.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Punk vs Mysterio again. jesus.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

ANYONE else find it pretty ironic that both Rey and Punk who are battling it out tonight are also both who are very "iffy" on re-signing with the WWE? LoL


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well I guess the thing is the show can't get any worse with a Santino and Divas segment already out of the way.

So I probably jinxed it.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Punk vs Mysterio again?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Didn't we see this last week? Groundhog Day for Punk until he signs a new contract. :lmao


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey, at least it was fast and Beth was the won to beat the shit out of them while Kelly got her shit wrecked.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Well, hey -- "Green Lantern" looks worse than that Divas match was. So, progress?


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

hopefully the show picks up now two not so good matches and great first segment


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Beth gets over??????????????

Too good to be true. It is.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Rey Mysterio vs CM Punk..................AGAIN????????..............Awwww Gawwd. SMH


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Borias said:


> Did I just hear "Watch your face!" ?


you sure did


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

I guess Rey is winning tonight, they have to stick to their stupid even-steven booking rule.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> Punk vs Mysterio again?


its getting old.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Another one??
Is this the third time in a row? Wow.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

punx06 said:


> I guess Rey is winning tonight, they have to stick to their stupid even-steven booking rule.


Well, there's no way they're letting Punk win twice in a row.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Movie about a Zookeeper.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

how horrible is carling


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That Zookeeper movie isn't real, is it?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't have a problem with Rey vs Punk again. They've got great chemistry and always put on good matches.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Such an underrated show. A black Wonder Years.


Agreed. 


Amber B said:


> Didn't we see this last week? Groundhog Day for Punk until he signs a new contract. :lmao


Punk won last week so this week he will lose to Mysterio's BIG SPLASH FROM THE TOP ROPE.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Punk/Mysterio. Good thing the Draft happened or else we'd be stuck watching the same matches all the time.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Zookeepah......the movie?

THAT'S THE TROOF!!!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

*SAY YOUR PEARS.*


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Booooooooring. Punk vs Rey wasn't even a good feud 2 years ago.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Strike said:


> Movie about a Zookeeper.


It's like "Night at the Museum." But with a zoo. So it's different.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Bookah


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Trish still got it.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

angry tokin black guys equal ratings!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Amber B said:


> It's a sad day when Beth comes out to Kelly Kelly's music. Wow.


I said the same thing!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Trisharoonie?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

boookahhhhhh hulk hogan we comming for you .....


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Trish-arooni.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Bobby Heenan DVD poster. I marked.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I really hate Trish Stratus. I can't help it.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> That Zookeeper movie isn't real, is it?


It's a Kevin James movie, he obviously has no shame.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Swagger wants that vagina.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

Strike said:


> Movie about a Zookeeper.


One of the few things that looks worse than the diva match we just watched.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ugh, Raw is just going through the motions to such a huge extent tonight. 

- We've seen several McGillicutty vs. Santino variations so many times before.
- Are we just going to do the same old tag shit with the Bellas and Kelly each week or are we going to get an actual payoff?
- We just had a tag main event with a special guest referee _fucking two weeks ago_.
- Punk vs. Mysterio part FUCKING MILLION.

Oh, and "drop down to one knee"? I see what you were going for there Booker.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

the book man back in action!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Swagger calling out Booker?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

MY GAWD... Trish


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

iMac said:


> Trish still got it.


Agreed!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Swagger needs his eagle back, i miss that eagle


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

hahaha


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Booker T trying to get some head


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Booker gearing up for a in-ring return?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

RIGHT DEA!


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

get Bookah in the ring now!


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

TELL ME HE DIDNT JUST SAY THATTTT


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Ooooooh. THEY'D ALL BE WINNERS!

JACK SWAGGER! WE COMIN' 4 U .....AAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

TRISH, ASSUME THE POSITION.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Booker vs. Swagger? Sweet.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sigh...Booker is home.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Booker/Swagger, let's do this.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So Swagger gets killed by Booker then. Fine by me.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

How many times has Jack Swagger teased turning face, anyway?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Booker vs Swagger...lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punk hell yeah


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Booker T. returns, awesome!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

PUNK


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

A Booker match?great!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Jeremiah got a bigger pop than CM Punk.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

"Back up off me, DOG!"


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Yesss Booker T in a match!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cm sucks time for a piss break oh wait rey is facing him time to go for a shit


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

great match coming up good segment booker in action nice punk promo


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

"Now back off of me dawg" lol. gotta love Booka


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKERRRRRRRRR


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

C.M. Punk


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

I love Book. :lmao


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

He comin' for you, Swaggah!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

If WWE actually had credible writers Swagger would be getting over and not jobbing to someone not in the foreseeable future wrestling-wise.

SWAGGA, WE COMMIN' FOR YOU .....!!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Well over 600. lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I still would. Even if you become unemployed.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

The Assassin™ said:


> Booker T trying to get some head


:lmao The man got good taste


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

TankOfRate said:


> Jeremiah got a bigger pop than CM Punk.


...Punk is a heel.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

"Punk gets tired quickly."

Okay, that was mildly funny.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

CM Punk sounded bored as fuck.


----------



## Knoc (May 17, 2011)

Rey has never defeated me?

Lol Punk is trollin'
He took your hair bro.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

This NEXUS thing needs to end. 

Seriously, does anyone care?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Can Michael Cole say "619"? We'll find out next!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't care if he's just holding it, *you don't give Mason Ryan a microphone.* Come on Punk, you're supposed to be a professional.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Can't wait for a Booker/Truth segment.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Strike said:


> ...Punk is a heel.


Most people don't care, he usually gets pops anyway.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

damn its like an cammerical every second


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ugh. It's hard to watch Punk this insignificant. He doesn't give a shit anymore.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm shocked we didn't have to see Christian lose the title repeatidly again


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

WWCD next? Prolly lose to Orton.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

waitin for the fourm to crash


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ryder has a match tonight O_O


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Punk is seriously overrated. I swear the guy doesn't even try anymore.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> I don't care if he's just holding it, *you don't give Mason Ryan a microphone.* Come on Punk, you're supposed to be a professional.


Mason should start cutting promos in Welsh for the lulz.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

ZackRyder 
ATTENTION: My Internet Championship is NOT on the line tonight in my match with @TrueKofi #RyderRevolution

:lmao Unification match in the near future, calling it now.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> Jeremiah got a bigger pop than CM Punk.


...and? If a heel is getting big pops something isn't right.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

> ZackRyder Zack Ryder
> ATTENTION: My Internet Championship is NOT on the line tonight in my match with @TrueKofi #RyderRevolution


That's a huge relief.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

What the hell is happening with Punk? Like it or not IWC, he got next to no reaction there.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TankOfRate said:


> Most people don't care, he usually gets pops anyway.


In Chicago or New York or on a wrestling forum.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

iMac said:


> Mason should start cutting promos in Welsh for the lulz.


Didn't Piper do something like that while getting put in an ambulance back in the WCW days?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

rcc said:


> Punk is seriously overrated. I swear the guy doesn't even try anymore.


Does he have a reason to anymore?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

ZACK RYDER IS HILARIOUS. OH WAIT, NO, He's not.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

FAAAAAAAAAAAACK Ryder jobbing to Kofi tonight. Piss on them all!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

What the fuck is this? No reaction for CM FUCKING PUNK? Proposterous!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

duke nukem forever looks like a fucking amazing game.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The best thing about this RAW was the Duke Nukem Forever commercials on my British streams.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

The beginning of the end for CM Punk. Ar Well.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Strike said:


> Bobby Heenan DVD poster. I marked.


me too


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Booker looked like he was setting up Trish on her knees to see exactly why he is a FIVE TIME, FIVE TIME, FIVE TIME, FIVE TIME, FIVE TIME...WCW CHAMPION...

...ya dig?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> ZACK RYDER IS HILARIOUS. OH WAIT, NO, He's not.


I HAVE A DIFFERENT OPINION THAN OTHER PEOPLE AND I'M VERY ANGRY ABOUT IT.


----------



## Thesawks (Jun 23, 2008)

whats your highlight of the night so far


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Amber B said:


> In Chicago or New York or on a wrestling forum.


Good point. He does come out to silence now though.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Borias said:


> Didn't Piper do something like that while getting put in an ambulance back in the WCW days?


I... don't know. :hmm:


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah this is a pretty pitiful match coming up, i'll agree. It may be a good sendoff for Punk..CYA soon buddy?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> ZACK RYDER IS HILARIOUS. OH WAIT, NO, He's not.


Haha the one Ryder hater on the board. How cute.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

virus21 said:


> Does he have a reason to anymore?


Exactly. What we're seeing is straight up indifference.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Batista 2.0


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

sawks said:


> whats your highlight of the night so far


Austin. Highlight of the company actually.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> I HAVE A DIFFERENT OPINION THAN OTHER PEOPLE AND I'M VERY ANGRY ABOUT IT.


I AM, I'M GLAD SOMEBODY ACKNOWLEDGED THAT I WASN'T FOLLOWING THE CROWD AND LIKING ZACK RYDER. THANK YOU.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This crowd does not give a fuck. :lmao


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Punk really looks like he's just going through the motions every week now. I can tell he is getting very tired of this company and just doesn't give a shit anymore cause of the way he is booked every week.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

To be fair, Rey didn't get much of a reaction either.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And speaking of guys who don't care anymore, here comes Rey-Rey.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk is such a skinny fat guy.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> I AM, I'M GLAD SOMEBODY ACKNOWLEDGED THAT I WASN'T FOLLOWING THE CROWD AND LIKING ZACK RYDER. THANK YOU.


ANYONE THAT DISAGREES WITH MY VERY ANGRY OPINION MUST BE FOLLOWING A BANDWAGON. I'M THE ONLY WHO DOESN'T.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

should be a great match


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Sploooooooooge. Dem kicks.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Pussy Monster In Training


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I think Mason Ryan would make a funny south park character.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Second week in a row I catch myself singing Rey's theme song. God damn it.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

just for the record I hate the 619


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

It doesn't make you cool to sit like that Punk.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Punk comes out, little reaction then again he seems like he doesn't give a fuck anymore


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

man dead crowd of just bad booking thus far


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why do I have a feeling that this may be his last match?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> I AM, I'M GLAD SOMEBODY ACKNOWLEDGED THAT I WASN'T FOLLOWING THE CROWD AND LIKING ZACK RYDER. THANK YOU.


EVERYONE LIKES THIS GUY. NOT COOL. I MUST HATE THIS MAN. THIS WILL GET ME ATTENTION FOR SURE. LAWLAWL!!!!

I MUST ALSO TYPE IN ALL CAPS. THIS WILL STANDOUT FOR SHO.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Cleavage said:


> Swagger needs his eagle back, i miss that eagle


I miss the eagle too


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

The fans seem really really bored tonight. Cant blame them.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Not even Charles Robinson cares about this match.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Rey is fat!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Strike said:


> Second week in a row I catch myself singing Rey's theme song. God damn it.


oh god go take yourself behind the barn


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> ANYONE THAT DISAGREES WITH MY VERY ANGRY OPINION MUST BE FOLLOWING A BANDWAGON. I'M THE ONLY WHO DOESN'T.


I'M JUST ANGRY BECAUSE THERE'S NO ROOM LEFT.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't appreciate all of these randoms using my splooge gimmick. Whack.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Why do I have a feeling that this may be his last match?


Nah, they'll have him put Mason Ryan over before his contract is up.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> The fans seem really really bored tonight. Cant blame them.


Shame they ain't at SD


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Way to get the match over...

"Its sort of become ho-hum."

You don't say!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

The crowd is ELECTRIC!!!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Out of the three guys at ringside, Mason looks the most interested in being there.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

This is pretty painful to watch. Very little reaction for both CM Punk and Rey Mysterio.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Xapury said:


> Rey is fat!


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

also these two really let their bodies go, few years ago they had a great body but now....


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I think Mason Ryan is the only person into this match. Good on him.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Poor Punk. For someone who has been involved with so many big matches and at-one-time big groups, he really has done little of note for the past few years.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

rey got fat


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> EVERYONE LIKES THIS GUY. NOT COOL. I MUST HATE THIS MAN. THIS WILL GET ME ATTENTION FOR SURE. LAWLAWL!!!!
> 
> I MUST ALSO TYPE IN ALL CAPS. THIS WILL STANDOUT FOR SHO.


IT DID STAND OUT, I GOT ATTENTION. THEREFORE, VICTORY ME.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"He's from Wales."

Michael Cole is just full of "gems" tonight.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

It looks like Mason Ryan has bowling balls implanted in his shoulders.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

sawks said:


> whats your highlight of the night so far


Obviously the return of Book


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Punk is such a skinny fat guy.


That's funny. I'm a fat skinny guy.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


>


FAAAATAAAASSES! I'm hungry!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

mason ryan how does he pass a drugs test


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Rey Mysterio and CM Punk really don't give a shite anymore I think they will both be leaving the company by the end of the year.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

punk vs steve blackman anyone?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

The commentary team of Cole and Lawler is so fucking dull. At least TRY and put this match over. We know Mason Ryan is from Wales you annoying fuckers.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Rey has definitely put on the pounds these last couple of years.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

good match so far


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

distany said:


> also these two really let their bodies go, few years ago they had a great body but now....


Punk just wants to be like the other darling of WF, Chris Jericho.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Jordo said:


> mason ryan how does he pass a drugs test


He's a Scott Putski Award winner.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm bored. MOAR TRUTH.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I think all the crowd cares about is seeing themselves on the titantron.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I still would but holy hell. Punk is always talking about obsessing and going to the gym...aging and a slowed metabolism is a motherfucker.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Sigh. I miss you, Jim Ross. I'd trade Jericho, Punk, Christian, and Truth for JR back.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I kind of want Mason to get in there and destroy both of them. This Nexus crap has gone on long enough.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Did Punk kick Rey's leg out from under his leg?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I wasn't aware the Anaconda Vice has put anyone away in recent years.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

I love how calm Jerry Lawler is with Michael Cole. CONTINUNITY


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

back spine first lol


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Where did this rumor start about Ryder having a match tonight I'm all for it but most of the time he is booked against catering???


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

For some reason the big EBONY sign with the big white guy in front of it makes me laugh.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

They've really sucked all that they can out of this rivalry. This is starting to get painful despite how good or great you consider each of these individuals to be.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Maybe these guys don't give a damn because the crowd is absolutely atrocious.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

Jerry Lawler: "Rey Mysterio is very charismatic."

YOU LIE


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

bet u if these two were given a wwe title n were to win they would be pumped


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I also don't appreciate how Punk's stache makes him look like Dreamer. Not a sploogetastic image.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Strike said:


> Did Punk kick Rey's leg out from under his leg?


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Andy to be future endeavoured/sent to FCW within the year.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Strike said:


> He's a Scott Putski Award winner.


this one


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

CM Punk/Rey Mysterio in a First Blood From A Stone Match.

Damn, leave this one alone for at least 6 months.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't know what's worse, Cole and Lawler outwardly hating at each other or Cole & Lawler now announcing like they are in couples therapy. Makes even the best matches dull and it's killing this one.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> Sigh. I miss you, Jim Ross. I'd trade Jericho, Punk, Christian, and Truth for JR back.


As much of a severe Jericho mark I am(and I really, really am), please, for fuck sake, please! JR said he's good to go, and commentary on RAW is so shit now....... please....


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Why do I have a feeling that this may be his last match?


Probably this.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Are they facing each other at the ppv also??


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL at the CM Punk sign. Where the hell were you when he needed you, when his music hit?


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Hell of a match so far.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Great match, as expected.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Can anyone tell me why Cole is in douche mode again? 2 Weeks ago, I flicked over after he'd asked forgiveness and was sat licking Kings asshole and it went to a break, when I flicked back, it was already back on and Cole was being a twat again, I never found out his reasoning or what made him go back again?


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

great fucking match great stuff


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Ha! @ the crowd posing for the titantron, not giving a shit about the match. This crowd is disrespectfully son! :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

no word yet


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Punk going for the Cody Rhodes look.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I called it:lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

fuck the set up to the 619


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

bummer


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

They're just doing standard spots because they don't care. Bad sign to have 2 of your major guys not giving a shit.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

That was the finish? Weak as fuck.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Punk is such a jabroni lol.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Please, make Punk look weaker


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mason must have a tiny penis.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> I don't know what's worse, Cole and Lawler outwardly hating at each other or Cole & Lawler now announcing like they are in couples therapy. Makes even the best matches dull and it's killing this one.


I agree. They should just get rid of both of them and have JR call monday night RAW on his own.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Crowd glad this match is over! woo woo woo


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"look at that move, great counter, woah nice move, what a move that was"

Can they please do a little better???? Just a little!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Very good match fairplay. Did Rey even use the 619? I'm not sure he did.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

gotta to admit good match overall dispite the lil stuff


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

What is up with Mysterio's finisher these days, at least put some effort into the splash.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Predictable.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cleavage said:


> I think all the crowd cares about is seeing themselves on the titantron.


.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

I didn't like that close up of Mason Ryan's crotch.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

The Belly gives a better look to his "Mexican" tattoo. It is purely aesthetic.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

...

...

...

Fuck. Fuck fuck fuck. She's right. He does look like Tommy Dreamer. Can't be unseen.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It's kind of strange to commend someone for their hangtime when it's being played in slow motion.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Where did this rumor start about Ryder having a match tonight I'm all for it but most of the time he is booked against catering???


Ryder's Twitter, I believe.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

BOOYAKA BOOYAKA, 619~


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuck off with this promo.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

OH FUCK NOT THIS PROMO AGAIN


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Can anyone tell me why Cole is in douche mode again? 2 Weeks ago, I flicked over after he'd asked forgiveness and was sat licking Kings asshole and it went to a break, when I flicked back, it was already back on and Cole was being a twat again, I never found out his reasoning or what made him go back again?


They weren't turning him face, they were just looking for a way to keep him and King on commentary with it making some sense, considering Cole was making fun of Lawler's dead mother for the past fucking month, among other things. Even so, it's pretty hilarious how they act as if it's pretty much all water under the bridge now. And when I say hilarious, I mean really bad.

And... oh look, this commercial again.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

-.- this shit?


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

good match good three and half stars 3 1/4


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Remember when pre-injured punk used to come out and interrupt Daniel Bryan and it looked like they would start some type of epic feud that was going to catapult them to the next level? Remember? What was that, two or three years ago?

Oh wait, that was this year. Hooray booking!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Great. Another BS Obama sketch. Yay.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Where did this rumor start about Ryder having a match tonight I'm all for it but most of the time he is booked against catering???


The "rumor" started when Ryder tweeted it.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Like I said, Punk/Mysterio is always damn good!


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm bored, might go to bed....


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Call the moves, you lazy pricks. Also, I will never accept a splash from a 5'6'' guy who looks like he's 13 years old without a luchador mask as a finisher/part of a finishing sequence.

Oh for Christ's sake, another Obama promo?


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

:lmao

Truth!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

oh shit r truth


----------



## Knoc (May 17, 2011)

If for once the president told the truth.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

This "dream" :gun:


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

i hate this promo


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

another truth promo!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Trooooooooof!!!!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

seems Punk needs to start drinking Diet Pepsi...I kid..I kid


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_This shit again_


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

:lmao OMG Truth!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Obama heat!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

An Obama/R-Truth ticket in 2012 would be awesome!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I change the channel everytime they play this crap. Reminds me of the cornball days of WCW.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That Mysterio splash has to be the worse/least credible finisher in the company. The fuck is he and creative thinking?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm strangely okay with this. R-Truth makes everything better.


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

ZackRyder Zack Ryder 
ATTENTION: My Internet Championship is NOT on the line tonight in my match with @TrueKofi #RyderRevolution


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

This shit sucks. Honestly, i've been into Raw lately but tonight it's sucked cock. This Raw sucks so far!! Major balls!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This is win!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Lil' Jimmy got a boat!

:lmao


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Obama is a jew?


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Obama Vs R Truth WM28


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

LOL truth


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i ain't getting in no boat.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And he instantly makes that shitastic promo bearable. Thank you Truth.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao This is gold.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Mason must have a tiny penis.


and budge balls


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

He called me, ya'll! Ok these dream sequences just got better all of a sudden.

"Lil' Jimmie got a boat! I ain't got no boat!"


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

R-Truth wouldn't take a boat ride with Obama.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

OK, that was the one good prez promo.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Truth! I am loving him!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

I ain't even mad at that Capitol Punishment promo. Truth made it gold.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

If you leave me out to dry...I'm gonna kick your leg out of your leg.



Woah, just popped for the Nitro music.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

LIL JIMMEY GOT A BOAT AND TREWF DIDN'T. Jimmey going to get got.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*FEEL THE BANG!!*

Can't wait for that DVD.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Hell yeah DDP


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

God I miss that.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

A WCW Nitro DVD hosted by DDP?

*Instant boner*


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I need to pirate this DVD!


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Why see this or buy this DVD? Just watch IMPACT lol


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

WCW Nitro DVD?

WCW in its prime > Anything WWE & TNA putting out right now.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Funny promo from Truth, love it.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

That's probably a really solid dvd. And it makes me really miss Heenan on commentary.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

dont think i can make it to the end of the show to tired


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

you think Eric gets a copy of the best of WCW


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

NITRO DVD? IT WILL BE MINE! OH YES, IT WILL BE MINE!


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Truth actually made one of those stupid Obama promos awesome. He's on fire.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Why was King dreaming about Obama talking to R-Truth and how are we seeing his dream?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

This Raw has kind of sucked ass so far.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

lmao every night you make me laugh watch tna so true i thought that was a great match with rey and punk and think the show been not bad so far


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

I got that shit pre-ordered from Amazon the day it became available. Hopefully it ships soon.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh shit. I actually marked for a second because I thought Nitro was coming back on the air


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

I want that Green Lantern DVD


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Truth made that stupid CP promo good :0


----------



## ryanhc23 (May 2, 2011)

Anybody know mow much the monday nitro dvd is going to be?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok definitely getting the Nitro DVD.

Nitro mid '96 to the end of '98 was the best wrestling ever seen on television in this poster's opinion. MILLIONS of times better than any mainstream wrestling today even if it was booked by Bischoff. At least he had SOME sense back then.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The music for this Doritos commercial was once used in an Undertaker/Kane video package.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Evilerk said:


> you think Eric gets a copy of the best of WCW





Probably to relive the days of when he was relevant and had a few good ideas.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Zach Ryder better not be jobbing tonight catering has been get got enough time for him to move on to bigger and better things.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

JCarbo04 said:


> Truth actually made one of those stupid Obama promos awesome. He's on fire.


R-Truth is the BEST in the E right now. Bar none!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mr. Every Night said:


> Why see this or buy this DVD? Just watch IMPACT lol


You obviously didn't see WCW when it was the best wrestling show on television.



WrestlingforEverII said:


> WCW Nitro DVD?
> 
> WCW in its prime > Anything WWE & TNA putting out right now.


Definitely.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That Nitro set looks great. Brought back some great memories. I would of marked for Vince Russo being the narrator of the DVD. I wonder how many times would he use the word 'swerve'.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

duke nukem a perfect example of a rent game


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG STING ON RAW WE WERE ALL RIGHT I BET YOU FEEL DUMB NOW


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Ryder gets the jobber entrance, book it


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

DDP should have been on Raw to promote that DVD! That would have been a good thing.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> A WCW Nitro DVD hosted by DDP?
> 
> *Instant boner*


We call that a bro-ner.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Raw 3 hours next week YAY


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

All-Star night? What stars? Oh WWE, you so ambitious.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I'll be there next week!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Headliner said:


> That Nitro set looks great. Brought back some great memories. I would of marked for Vince Russo being the narrator of the DVD. I wonder how many times would he use the word 'swerve'.



Vince Russo era would be on the worst Nitro moments ever.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh good. 3 hours of shit next week.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

all star night meh might be good


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Yay draft


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

Probably see that nitro dvd on instant play on netflix too


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow, next week looks worthwhile tuning in for...

:side:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

heyy del rio is here hahahahaha


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I hope little Jimmy Hart gets introduced into this Troof storyline soon.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Kazz said:


> DDP should have been on Raw to promote that DVD! That would have been a good thing.


RAW is in New York next week, would have it then instead


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

YAYYY I GET TO SEE SHEAMUS ON RAW AGAIN. jxdjesiofueocdfmvklN\INHjNJ


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

So Raw starts an hour earlier next week? I'm in the UK so it isn't obvious to me.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Welp. Another recycled promo.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Josh Parry said:


> I want that Green Lantern DVD


Me too! It's supposed to be released tomorrow, but usually by now, it's made its rounds on the torrent sites. I haven't seen one trace of it yet. I'm sure by Wednesday it should be everywhere, though.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

no Ricardo Rodríguez da fuck is this.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Fuck off Del Rio, where's Ryder at?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So since next week is All Stars night, this episode is Jobber Monday.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I'd like to kick this man's leg out of his leg.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

NO RICARDO?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

No matter how much they plug that All Stars Night crap, i know my stupid ass is still gonna watch it. SMH


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

The lack of Ricardo disgusts me.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Alberto! Thank god.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

God only knows how they're going to stretch two hours of this into three next week.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

no ricardo?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That All Star promo just made me realize that Seamus and R Truth are the top two heels in the company right now.

...HA HA HA HA.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

ALL STARS?

What All Stars does WWE really have?


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Amber B said:


> You obviously didn't see WCW when it was the best wrestling show on television.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely.


I know WCW during the heyday was the bomb...the nWo was the best thing going in pro wrestling. I'm just saying since honestly IMPACT WRESTLING has many of the old school WCW guys that were featured on Nitro lol


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Alberto Del Over-rated


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Dropstorm said:


> So Raw starts an hour earlier next week? I'm in the UK so it isn't obvious to me.


Yes


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Alberto Del No Reaction...


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

WWWARARAAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I WANT RICARDO


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Vince Russo era would be on the worst Nitro moments ever.


I would of marked pretty hard. Russo was an asshole back then. The way he acted during promos is the same way I think he acted backstage when he was creating segments.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Why is Del Rio still here? He's boringggg.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao
That segment still gets me.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

This guy won the Rumble and went on to 'main event' Wrestlemania. Blarg.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> I hope little Jimmy Hart gets introduced into this Troof storyline soon.


Oh, please let Jimmy Hart be Lil Jimmy.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

SHOW SHOW SHOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Somebody post that Big Show/Family Guy gif...


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

it look about 20 seconds before kane said SHOWWWWWWW


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

alexnvrmnd said:


> Me too! It's supposed to be released tomorrow, but usually by now, it's made its rounds on the torrent sites. I haven't seen one trace of it yet. I'm sure by Wednesday it should be everywhere, though.


Sorry bro, I was being sarcastic


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

I am not a Del Rio mark but he's making me laugh.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Every Monday I watch Raw in hopes of seeing a Ricardo dropkick.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Ricardo to come out in a fat suit.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

They need to make a 'Creative writer's descruction of Kane' DVD


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Ricardo to pop up and run over big show again?


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

RICARDO!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO. Wow.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh god


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo > Everything in the world


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

welcome to 1992


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

alberto del really who gives a fuck


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Did Big Show lose weight?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ugh.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

ITS RICARDO


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Damn, looks like they had to cut Show's leg out of his leg [To follow the Owen Hart theme].


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

They should have let Santino win the rumble instead.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Amber B said:


> :lmao
> That segment still gets me.


Show wailing like a mating bear. . . I was in the other room, and was like "What was that?"


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

Looks just like Big Show.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

......I don't even........


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh no. No no no no.....

All of Ricardo's momentum may have just been killed here.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

r-truths capitol punishment promo was hilarious


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

they're doing the same thing they did when he was feuding with Rey

Very original -_-


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Ricardo lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It's almost reassuring to see Raw couldn't go three weeks without being impressively shit.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ugh, I don't know if tonight's Raw could suck any more.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

So Michael Cole is randomly a douchebag again? Awesome.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Dies* Noooooooooo I can't. I just can't.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I need a gif of this ASAP


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Damn, looks like they had to cut Show's leg out of his leg [To follow the Owen Hart theme].


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

It took me a while to realise it was Ricardo, really.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

LOL, Ricardo Show.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

LMAO at Rich Rod!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

TankOfRate said:


> Ricardo to come out in a fat suit.


you called it well done :flip


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I try my best to aviod being 'that guy' but man, the status quo on Raw is painful right now.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Ewwww..what the fuck is this.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

There is no heart and excitement in Lawler. He sounds like garbage.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Unless the Real Show comes out and destroys both of them, this will turn boring quick.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Del Rio will plummet just like Swagger did.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Josh Parry said:


> Sorry bro, I was being sarcastic


Ooops! Sorry dude. Well hey, I'm a big DCAU fan, so I'm anxiously awaiting it.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I always hate when they have these wrestler impersonator things.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> They should have let Santino win the rumble instead.


:lmao

This crowd just does not give a fuck.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

if Alberto Del Rio ever had a train to catch........the train has gone, long gone


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Okay I laughed hard. I thought it was Big Show actually because I didn't bother looking up when his music hit loll.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

It's so silent...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo the superstar of these two.

the crowd is so dead its not even funny


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

NoLeafClover said:


> LOL, Ricardo Show.


RicarShow!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

next break am going to bed got work in 4 hours


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

My God even with Austin and Vince in the opening segment, RAW is terrible.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Yep I knew it. There's no way RAW could have been good for 3 straight weeks.

Oh well the last 2 weeks were pretty enjoyable while they lasted.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This is Wrestle Crap bad.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Kane, please save this segment.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Did someone shut the crowd mics off?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

wow the crowd is dead. I like his edge and lita segment better.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

"Will you stop snorting" :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

GO away Del Rio. Nobody wants to wear the ribbon.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

You can hear pure SILENCE. This is a silence beyond all silence. Holy Jesus, Joseph and Mary.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Del Rio is so freaking awful.


----------



## Knoc (May 17, 2011)

Embarrassing Raw.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

This is cringeworthy , but i love it! The crowd is so quiet lmfao!!~!


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Kane, please save this segment.


You're looking to KANE to save a segment?


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAME.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Good God Alberto. fpalm


----------



## nihil (Jul 5, 2008)

This is awful.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

silent crowd wow


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

This is really painful to watch. ADR has a lot of potential, but this is garbage.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It's hard to blame Del Rio for not being over when he's stuck with this shit.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Jordo said:


> you called it well done :flip


Only because they've pretty much done this exact same thing with every single person ADR has feuded with. Ugh, such shitty booking.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ADR sucks so bad he is draggin Ricardo down with him.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The crowd is beyond dead. No surprise there.

It's too bad, because ADR is a good talent. Much better than some of the other heels they've been pushing recently (well, I'm not really talking about Truth here).

But this feud isn't doing much for him. Neither was losing to Christian and Edge a hundred times. And neither is cutting the same promo every week now.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Dropstorm said:


> You're looking to KANE to save a segment?


That's how bad it is.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow, we need a "piped in crowd" at this moment...

He got the silent treatment


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

No crowd reaction at all.


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

The crowd is so scarily quite. The fans just don't care about him. It's sad. a talent.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that died a slow painful death.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Painful.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

All I hear are crickets all around Del Rio. *smh* God, this Raw sucks, save for my boy R-Truth!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Dropstorm said:


> You're looking to KANE to save a segment?



Yes. Namely, arrive, chokeslam x2, leave.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Awful. Del Rio should know he's being involved in a trainwreck. He should of dropped the mic and said what the fuck is this shit?


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm pretty sure after tonight I'm not marking for this guy anymore. He just doesn't have "it" regardless of what people on here say. I can't believe I saw something in him. Ricardo looks hysterical, but that was about it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm a fan of Del Rio, but he seems like a heat vacuum. Nothing he does ever gets him booed.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Worst crowd reaction to a segment I've seen in a long time.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

The crowd are shitting on this segment. Del Rio = no heat


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

still no reaction lol hahahaha


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

It's really a shame the live crowds don't give him the heat he should get.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Alberto gets NO heat.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Nah.

Still no heat.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

"You can stop talking. We've stopped listening."

Yeah....


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

No one cares...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Random Kofi package is random.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

No one cares o'clock


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Swoon.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Promo montage for Kofi means Ryder's doing the J.O.B.!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

A Kofi promo??? Nice!!!!!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Kofi Kingston video promo before his match? hmm, i wonder if hes going over tonight


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Remember guys, video packages makes US champs important.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Who cares about Kofi...


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Random.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Kofi Kingston time. WOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I want to say this is an attempt to get behind Kofi. More likely, it's filler for a quarter-assed Raw.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh right Kofi still exists?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao They're trying SOOOOO HARD just to fill up time tonight.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

He should win MITB.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

TankOfRate said:


> Only because they've pretty much done this exact same thing with every single person ADR has feuded with. Ugh, such shitty booking.


Yeah your right


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

at least we had 2 great raws this one just is so meh im falling asleep hopefully all stars will be good next week yawn


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

ADR needs a new gimmick.

This one sucks, BIG TIME.


----------



## Knoc (May 17, 2011)

Kingston to save the show.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

RYDER NEXT


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

That was really bad. You could hear people debating whether to get nachos or popcorn in the background.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Getting the tissues ready for a Ryder sighting...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

That was so bad, it couldn't even get "Go Away" Heat.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

This is a pretty good titantron, to be honest.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

My only hope is Ryder doesn't get a jobber entrance.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Why was there a random video for him?


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Kofi!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Why do they keep giving irrelevant people promo vignette things, I'm pretty sure the divas got one all to themselves last week, now we'vegot mid card hell Kofi.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

To think we went from Vince and Steve to this in under an hour and a half is mind blowing.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Nice...put some effort behind Kofi.

I like it. :agree:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent said:


> Remember guys, video packages makes US champs important.


It took them a whole 3 years to put this together.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

I Like ADR, but what a horrible fuckin' segment.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

So Ryder is getting squashed =[


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

NoLeafClover said:


> It's really a shame the live crowds don't give him the heat he should get.


That segment sucked. It deserved silence, and I'm a big ADR fan.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

How is Del Rio supposed to get heat when he's stuck with this shit.

He got some boos coming out. But of course the crowd is dead right now; watching Ricardo bellow while ADR goes on about boring crap nobody cares about isn't going to get him anywhere.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Wsupden said:


> Why was there a random video for him?


its a hes getting a push video


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

I love Del Rio, he's a natural cocky asshole, maybe it's the lame feud with Big Show, or the fact that WWE has not booked him strong enough? Maybe he should turn face? Either way, this guy is still a star in my opinion.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow, looks like Destiny is out like a fat kid in dodgeball. . .


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

I bet this is one of those days where the writers show up in the afternoon and find out that Vince wants a new script in an hour


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

right this is it am off to bed work in 4 hours night people



Can someone pm me what happens in the last hour thanks much appreciated


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Feel like going to bed....was bored before, but that segment killed me. The crowd just didn't get into it. ADR has talent no doubt, but not surprisingly, WWE doesn't know how to use him. That was cringeworthy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

If I actually thought there was a chance that vid package was anything more then a time-filler I'd be exicted. Hope Kofi still squashes Ryder in a min.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Beatles music on my tv? Fuck yes.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

PuddleDancer said:


> its a hes getting a push video


and its about dam time too.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Helter Skelter baby


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Dolph is gonna be on commentary.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Ugh they have to have ryder job to kofi don't they?  Maybe kofi will develop a character now! Ha, yeah right.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> That segment sucked. It deserved silence, and I'm a big ADR fan.


I completely agree that the segment sucked. I was talking in general.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

If Ryder isn't Kingston's opponent, then that will be the ultimate troll attempt by WWE.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

I just want to see Ryder then I'm out of here.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This crowd clearly isn't a wrestling crowd. If anything, it's just a bunch of adults that are only there because their kids want to see Cena and Mysterio. So they needed to work extra hard to win over the fans. They did well with Truth, but failed miserably everywhere else. (Booker/Swagger doesn't count)


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Guys, let's be fair to Del Rio: impression segments never get heat, ever. Even Miz, dressed as the Rock, beating the crap outta Cena just confused the kids.


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

Zack Ryder definitely has a chance! -__- I'm estatic he is at least on RAW, he will probably get squashed in a very short match and not be able to have much offense though. but whatever, he is on RAW


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

That Del Rio segment was terrible, but it wouldn't have mattered anyway. Creative came up with this farcical idea that anybody gives a shit about the Big Show so of course the entire thing was going to be created with apathy.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

They show videos like that Kofi one all the time on the UK repeat of Raw to fill time. Yoshi Tatsu's is on every week.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks like it's the time of the year where they realize they've dropped the ball with Kofi again. Sadly, they'll forget the renewed push in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Alicia Fox trying to look like Rihanna?


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

No one?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Bring out Ryder and have Kofi kick his ass. That will put some butts in their seats . LOL


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

OKAY BELLA TWINS, BULLYING DOESN'T COUNT WHEN IT'S FAT GIRLS RIGHT?!?! Ugh WWE stop being full of shit.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The Bellas want to put an end to bling?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

RYDER!!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Yeah Lawler, stop being a bully.

Ya fat fuck.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

THERE HE IS.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Ryder!


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Headliner said:


> This crowd clearly isn't a wrestling crowd. If anything, it's just a bunch of adults that are only there because their kids want to see Cena and Mysterio. So they needed to work extra hard to win over the fans. They did well with Truth, but failed miserably everywhere else. (Booker/Swagger doesn't count)


I almost forgot about Booker/Swagger! I'm looking forward to seeing THA BOOKA MAN in action! :agree:

...I hope he raises the heat when he enters.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Ryder!


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

I bet you some of these WWE Superstars were the bully at school.

Why is Ryder coming out to Zigglers entrance??


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck? How is it that Alicia has a passable weave in that commercial yet looks like shit every week?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Alicia Fox looks hot in this advert, maybe its because we can't see her forehead


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh fuck off. Jobber entrance to ZIGGLER'S MUSIC?? FUCK OFF


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Ryder? Piss Break. :flip


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Fuck off, coming out to Dolph's music. Take a hike Vince


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

jobber entrance


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

what the hell, woo woo woo you know it!!!!!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

And the forums explode....but its RYDER!!! O_O


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Ryder.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryder didn't even get an entrance! :lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn, Ryder gets the jobber entrance with Ziggler's music!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ryder! WWWYKI.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Will Ryder survive 5 minutes before getting pinned? We shall see!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Forum crash in 3..2..


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

WOO WOO WOO. YOU KNOW IT. BRO.

Cue the one Ryder hater.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

No Ryder music. I'm not surprised but I am saddened by this


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ryder gets the jobber entrance :cuss::cuss::cuss:


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

And Ryder gets the jobber entrance.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

TankOfRate said:


> OKAY BELLA TWINS, BULLYING DOESN'T COUNT WHEN IT'S FAT GIRLS RIGHT?!?! Ugh WWE stop being full of shit.


No, it doesn't count when it's LIVE TV. Anything goes on RAW.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Zack Ryder in the ring


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Shit divas match, shit Rey match, shit Nexus match, Ziggler/Kofi...

Worst episode of Smackdown ever.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey I didn't know Billy Gunn returned. Oh, that's Ziggler. I like that he's blonde again but he needs to look like his own superstar.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Good. Ryder with the jobber entrance as it should be.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Billy Afterthought said:


> Ryder didn't even get an entrance! :lmao


He's on TV, and that's enough right now.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Least he's on the show, and they're talking about him.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

RYDER IS IN A RING OH MY GOD


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

JOBBER ENTRANCE FTW

By the way I would so pound the shitt out of Vickie's ass!


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Zack has a match at least. He'll lose of course, but at least he's getting a match.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

w ww www


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Season PPPPPPPPPremier


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK?! JOBBER ENTRANCE?! ARE YOU SERIOUS BRO?!?!


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Lol. You guys expected Ryder to have his own entrance?
Lol...


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

Biggest name in YouTube entertainment, wwwyki.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

They should give Kofi a rivalry so he can have some mic time. Something.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Premier-r-r-r-r-r-r-r-r


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> Guys, let's be fair to Del Rio: impression segments never get heat, ever. Even Miz, dressed as the Rock, beating the crap outta Cena just confused the kids.


Yeah, I was just about to say this. This kind of segment has literally never worked in the history of wrestling. So why they even do this anymore I have no idea.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

God I love Vickie.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Headliner said:


> This crowd clearly isn't a wrestling crowd. If anything, it's just a bunch of adults that are only there because their kids want to see Cena and Mysterio. So they needed to work extra hard to win over the fans. They did well with Truth, but failed miserably everywhere else. (Booker/Swagger doesn't count)


Except even Mysterio couldn't get a reaction.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

I FUCKING HATE KOFI..fuck him. He's boring and bland.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Dolph Ziggler - Former World Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

the Rihanna look worked well for miss fox in that advert/


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Riffing on blind kids makes Dolph king.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Amber B said:


> The fuck? How is it that Alicia has a passable weave in that commercial yet looks like shit every week?


Maybe her regular hairstylist was on vacation. She needs to make it permanent.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Zack Ziggler


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Did Cole just call him Zack Ziggler?


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Figures, Ryder gets a jobber entrance. I guess that I should be happy that he is even on RAW, but the guys only there to help build the fued between Ziggler and Kofi, unfortunatly.

Hopefully Ryder at least gets some good offense on Kofi.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

ZACH ZIGGLER? LMFAO OMG HAHAHAHA


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

zack ziggler..


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Zack Ziggler? Nice job Cole.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

sharkboy22 said:


> By the way I would so pound the shitt out of Vickie's ass!


As would I, Sharkboy, as would I.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Zack Ziggler!!! WWE has always enjoyed unnecessary alliteration.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ziggler's phone cover is the same design as his tie.

Knobjockey.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Zack Ziggler?


----------



## Knoc (May 17, 2011)

Kofi Kingston vs Zack Ryder. Highlight of Raw tonight.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

He botched and called him Zack Ziggler I think and tried to cover it up as a segue to Dolph Ziggler. Wow.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Obviously he was a black kid.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

You serious bro?!?!?!


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

YOU SERIOUS BRO???


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Not feelin' this RAW_


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Woo Woo Woo! Gettin' it!
Fist pump!


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Dolph and Vickie FUCK OFF


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Zack Ryder's gonna get BERRIED.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

R U SERIOUS BRO?!?!?


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

SarcasmoBlaster said:


> Yeah, I was just about to say this. This kind of segment has literally never worked in the history of wrestling. So why they even do this anymore I have no idea.


CM Punk dressing as Jeff Hardy count?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Wait, are Vickie and Dolph dating again?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> Did Cole just call him Zack Ziggler?


Yeah I heard that too. LOL


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Headliner said:


> This crowd clearly isn't a wrestling crowd. If anything, it's just a bunch of adults that are only there because their kids want to see Cena and Mysterio. So they needed to work extra hard to win over the fans. They did well with Truth, but failed miserably everywhere else. (Booker/Swagger doesn't count)


Fact is, Miz and R-Truth got the crowd going. Cena did too despite his awful promo. Nobody else has been good enough to really elicit a reaction.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Ryder tried to get a pop there, fist pumping

FAIL


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ryder. WF explodes.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Except even Mysterio couldn't get a reaction.


Read again. The kids were there to see Mysterio and the adults could give two fucks. They are probably ready to go home now.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Zack Ziggler... fpalm


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

"Kicked his face off of his neck."


Wait, what?


----------



## ClassicJonno (Jun 7, 2009)

Ziggler "He just kicked his face....off his neck!"

HAHAHA


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Paris Hilton without the talent? :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

vicky is getting hotter


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

DAMN Zack just stiffed Kofi like nobody's business.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

KICKED HIS FACE OFFA HIS NECK!

You know, I was about to say Ziggler wasn't doing too bad on the mic, and then...

In before -kicked his leg outta his leg reference-


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Vickie is such a babe.

I love Ziggler right now. It's awesome hearing him putting Ryder over like this, and they say the WWE lockeroom is full of poison!!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Ryder Chants


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

A Ryder segment is incomplete without John Cena and vice versa.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ryder is so much more over than Kofi.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Ziggler's commentary is tons better than either Cole or Lawler. He acts like he actually cares.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

At least he got TV time.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Is it me or does Vickie's voice sound sexy here?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

We need Ryder's father coming out to John Morrison music. *fist pumps*


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

and he jobbed.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

R U SERIOUS BRO?!?!?!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dolph...shut up.


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

Zigger pushing Ryder on commentary, pushing the show, selling the moves, even if Ryder lost quick, Ryder showed something at least, kinda.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for coming, Zack!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

THEY SAID HEEL ON TV. IT'S MARK MADDEN ALL OVER AGAIN!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

"I'm a giver" :lmao I bet you are babe.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Derek said:


> At least he got TV time.


Yep. Hopefully more next week on Long Island.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hope it'll be another couple of months before Ryder's on tv again.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Eh. At least he finally got a match on Raw.

RYDER REVOLUTION BRO. TAKE CARE. SPIKE YOUR HAIR.

WWWYKI.


----------



## YourHero (Aug 12, 2010)

Kofi jumps in the air for EVERY move.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Zack Ryder good showing!


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

The setup for the Trouble in Paradise is the loudest the crowds popped most of the night!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Because people actually thought Ryder wouldn't "job"?


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

He got 3mins, 2mins more than I thought.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Anybody care about Kofi Kingston? I don't care at all about what he does.

18 months ago I was saying push him in the main event, now he just bores me silly.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ryder put Kofi over :side:


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Kofi Johnson defeats Zack Ziggler in a stellar 2 minute encounter!!!


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Red Gate said:


> and he jobbed.


LIVE on Raw!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Ryder got some offense.

He got a sleeper hold in for crying out loud.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

ARE YOU SERIOUS BRO!? SCREWJOB OF THE CENTURY!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Booker T to save Raw.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Booker T match!!!


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

YAYYY Booker T in action


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

SUCKKKAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

R.I.P the Jack Ryder Era.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

THA BOOKAH MAN!


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

shit crowd. 

hope WWE realizes this pg stuff aint working out


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Can You Dig It??!!!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

seeing The Miz and Truth there reminds me of their mini-feud last year, does anyone else remember The Miz coming out and remixing Truths theme???


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Booker still in great shape.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm marking for Booker. HARD. AS. HELL.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Booker still looks good. He should return to the ring on a regular basis.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

book is ripped


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's only been 4 years? The fuck?


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

He lost but it was on Raw, I'll take it


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Booker T is wrestling? I can dig it!

(just got off work)


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm not a Kofi fan at all and I don't tihnk he's worthy of anything more than mid card. My opinion of course.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

All Hail King Bookah!


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

But Booker T was in the Royal Rumble..... Either time flies real fast or Cole is still a dumbass.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

JACK SWAGGA, WE COMIN' FOR YOU NINJA!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

BOOKAH BOUT TO HAVE A MATCH RIGHT DERE IN DAT RING.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

I can dig this broskis


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

crowd sucks


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Booker T, for his age, looks like a beast.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Really ? He was in a great match with Kofi sure he jobbed but did you think he would win ??


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

WHAT ZACK RYDER LOST WHY HE SHOULD BE CHAMPION


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Hard to believe Booker is the same age as Taker


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Amber B said:


> It's only been 4 years? The fuck?


Well, this Raw certainly has felt like 4yrs


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

NateTahGreat said:


> But Booker T was in the Royal Rumble..... Either time flies real fast or Cole is still a dumbass.


Pssh, Royal Rumble isn't Raw.


----------



## ryanhc23 (May 2, 2011)

Evilerk said:


> welcome to 1992





NateTahGreat said:


> But Booker T was in the Royal Rumble..... Either time flies real fast or Cole is still a dumbass.


He said on Raw dumbass


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

♠War Machine♠;9803385 said:


> I'm marking for Booker. HARD. AS. HELL.


"NO WAY, IT'S A MARK OUT MOMENT, OMG, I'M MARKING OUT BRO!"


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

NateTahGreat said:


> But Booker T was in the Royal Rumble..... Either time flies real fast or Cole is still a dumbass.


He said on Raw. And it was King.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

At least Ziggler was putting Ryder's show over on commentary.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

*Zach Ziggler? *LMFAO Damn this Raw has been cringeworthy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

coleminer1 said:


> shit crowd.
> 
> hope WWE realizes this pg stuff aint working out


Just because of one shitty crowd??? When they go to real cities, the crowds are always loud.

Stop blaming every fucking thing on "PG".


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

coleminer1 said:


> shit crowd.
> 
> hope WWE realizes this pg stuff aint working out


pg has nothing to do with crowd reactions...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

ALL HAIL KING BOOKAH!

#never4get


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I wish we could have Booker announce his own match right dere!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Amber B said:


> It's only been 4 years? The fuck?


I'm having trouble placing it, too. Wikipedia says he went to the Morgue in November '07 so I guess they're right.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*nevermind*


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

The crowd has been awful.

I mean at least give some a pop or something. Bunch of lazy fuckers.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I guess the Ryder Revolution will be televised after all.

/latejoke


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

cindel25 said:


> His first match in 4yrs? I guess the Royal Rumble doesn't count?


Lawler said his first match on Raw in 4 years.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh god, a spinarooni would help save RAW. Please let it happen!


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Cena > Depp


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Shots fired at the rock_


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Booker time!

HULK HOGAN WHERE YOU AT N!GGA


The-Rock-Says said:


> The crowd has been awful.
> 
> I mean at least give some a pop or something. Bunch of lazy fuckers.


McMahon should come out and shit on the crowd at the end of the show.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

who gives a shit about Cena and his facebook fans...


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Hmm. I guess the one Ryder hater realized his place on here. HA! WWWYKI


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> WHAT ZACK RYDER LOST WHY HE SHOULD BE CHAMPION


I know Sheamus gives you a hard on, but is there seriously anyone else in the company that you actually like?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

John Cena's facebook dick is bigger than yours!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Ziggler tried to put him over on the mic, the fans actually got a small ryder chant going, and he had a match on Raw. I really don't mind that he lost. He was given the time and people were actually trying to put him over in areas. They even talked about the show.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Weird music.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> I guess the Ryder Revolution will be televised after all.
> 
> /latejoke


The Zack Ryder Era has ended tonight. Thank God


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Dropstorm said:


> Cena > Depp


Cena > Tony Hawk

It's the 90s, everyone!


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

This music is kind of creepy


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Tough Enough winner to come in the main event and make an impact?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Is that the theme for Capitol Punishment??? :lmao


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

What's up with that CP music?


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Match of the night coming up in that ring RITE DERE


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao What the fuck is with the CP music?


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Jobber entrance for former World Champ Swagger.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

A lotta jobber entrances tonight... Hang on, that reminds me, why hasn't Evan Bourne showed up yet?!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

lot of jobber entrances


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Forgot all about Evan tbh. I guess the writers did too.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Bookerman!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

CAN YOU DIG IT SUCKA?!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The Monster's Boss said:


> What's up with that CP music?


Cheese pizza has music now?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

booker and goldust need some segments when goldust comes back.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> The Zack Ryder Era has ended tonight. Thank God


Raw is on Long Island next week. Think again.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

rcc said:


> I know Sheamus gives you a hard on, but is there seriously anyone else in the company that you actually like?


I'm sorry my dislike of Zack Ryder leaves you butt hurt. I like plenty of people. I like R-Truth, and David Otunga also.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Holy shit Swagger gets jobber entrance as well?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Is Capitol Punishment taking place in Silent Hill?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

No pop for Booker... lol


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*SUCKAAAAA!!!!*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No fire? Whack.


----------



## Krovax (Apr 19, 2011)

Jack Swagger jobber entrance, just like ryder XD


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

No pop for Book?

Fuck this crowd. Seriously. So shit.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Crowd is dead to Booker T


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

No pyro or entrance.:sad:


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Dropstorm said:


> Hard to believe Booker is the same age as Taker


Really? That's crazy!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I mark for Booker's theme

He's lucky he just so happened to bring his ring gear with him!


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

ryanhc23 said:


> He said on Raw dumbass


I didn't hear him say Raw, I just heard him say 'compete'.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

can you dig it sucka!!!!!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

This crowd is fucking terrible. Never come back here.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> The Zack Ryder Era has ended tonight. Thank God


That's what you think, bro.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

One of the best themes. Ever.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wonder if Booker will fake an injury like his last match with TNA.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

No more pyro for Booker? #FAIL


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Dammit, he didn't raise the heat....


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

God this crowd sucks...


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

GIVE US *KING BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!*

Now i can dig that..suckkkkkkkkkkas!!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

And the crowd goes......mild.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Give the guy a pop, at least.

Awful shitty crowd.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

This crowd sucks. No pop for Booker.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*He's been King of the Ring 15 times?* That's pretty awesome.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Man this crowd sucks balls. They were hot for Tough Enough and the beginning promo (until Miz came out). Fuck Virginia.


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

If CAN YOU DIG IT SUCKA doesn't get the crowd pumped, I don't know what to say....


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Fuck this crowd. Show some enthusiasm.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> The crowd has been awful.
> 
> I mean at least give some a pop or something. Bunch of lazy fuckers.


They haven't really had a reason to cheer. Can't blame em


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

This is Mickie James' hometown, of course the crowd is full of lazy fuckers.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

RAW fans only pop for Cena or give heat to whoever Cena is fighting. Fucking up RAW.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sitting on their hands for Booker? They need to put this town on the "don't go back there" list. My lord.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Crowd was insane for Austin but they seem to have died after that.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

The black guy gets no pop in Virginia shocker


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Crowd is horrible tonight


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

McMahon shouldn't come back to this city for like 10 years.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

No heat for Alberto, no pop for Booker...

FUCK. THIS. CROWD.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

dualtamac said:


> RAW fans only pop for Cena or give heat to whoever Cena is fighting. Fucking up RAW.


Its been like this for weeks.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

dis crowd sux


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

I thought "CHEST CHOPS" were banned cuz of the WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO? lol

Come on Booookkkkkkkkahh!


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

WWE should really never come to this town again.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Joey Styles did it by himself. And it was better than this crap. 

FUCK THE TWEETS. CALL THE MATCH.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

He loves tweeting? HE NEVER TWEETS!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They are really whoring out Twitter tonight. It's really annoying.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

This is Sting said:


> The black guy gets no pop in Virginia shocker


:lmao


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

This Raw is like Raw in Summer 2009 bad.

It still doesn't deserve this horrendous crowd nonetheless.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks like R-Truth really pissed them off...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Yes, Lawler -- tell the other commentator to STOP TALKING. That'll help.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Anyone else think this crowd sucks. NOBODY!?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This crowd is almost as bad as the New Generation crowd... Booker T isn't no one for crying out loud!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Did King just say "wiener?" 

Wow, I... cracked up. I was not expecting that at all.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Fuck this crowd...this is BOOKER T!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If he doesn't do a spinarooni...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The crowd got so pissed at the wrong person winning Tough Enough that they collectively decided to shit on the product. I approve.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> McMahon shouldn't come back to this city for like 10 years.


Never come back. Fuck Richmond


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

There's like one black guy in the crowd getting into it.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Here comes Bourne.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WWE should never come back to this city.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Cole down with the IWC now


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So lame.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Here comes Evan.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Gay match


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bourne is gonna break dance, y'all!


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Spinaroonie, please!?


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow lame fucking ending. But, Booker T wins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Can we include Swagger as one of the roster cuts? lol


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Bourne and Swagger? Even lame for midcard.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Bourne-a-roonie please!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

THE LITTLE SHIT! Man I love him, he always looks like a kid on Christmas morning.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Swagger what a pussy.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Swagger jobbing to Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Bourne's being a prick to Swagger lately.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Woot Evan!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Can you believe just 1 year ago this guy was a champ and beat Orton clean at a PPV? No he has difficulty with guys in their 40s and 60s.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Music guy gonna get fired.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Swagger BERRIED!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It would've been funny if one of them screwed up and they kicked each other during the Spinaroonis.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Way to get Swagger over. Lose in a count out to someone not wrestling anymore, then have him get squashed by said retired wrestler AND Bourne.

WWE's soap opera writers, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

TankOfRate said:


> THE LITTLE SHIT! Man I love him, he always looks like a kid on Christmas morning.


This.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Wow Evan, just wow.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Yawn.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Little Jimmy to interfere in the main event?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

lol the Bourne Arooni


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Evan Bourne gets the crowd going. Finally. Booker did his best as well.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

That was the best part of Raw. Completely.

THA BOOKAH MAN and an Air Bourne. I can go to sleep happy tonight.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Spinarooni's are class.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

LOL. I just saw an Ebony and Ivory sign(s) in the crowd.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Bookah is showing the current generation how to be charismatic in the ring.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

iMac said:


> There's like one black guy in the crowd getting into it.


Book...Booker...he gon do it rite dere! It's ova!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Bookah needs to win king of the ring again


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

dan_marino said:


> It would've been funny if one of them screwed up and they kicked each other during the Spinaroonis.


Was waiting for it to happen.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Highlight of the night.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Ew, the Disturbed theme.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Bournaroonie!!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

I am really looking forwards to the NBA finals tomorrow. At least the crowd there knows how to pop.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

iMac said:


> There's like one black guy in the crowd getting into it.


There is a joke just waiting to be made here...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

This is a terrible RAW. Terrible


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

HERE COMES THE PAPERS!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

You've never made out before, have you?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Glass Shatter Disturbed hell yeah


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Was that Stone Cold's disturbed theme?


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

TO THE PAPERS!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'll go to the papers if I have to!


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

IL GO TO THE PAPERS IF I HAVE TO


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

papers jokes in 5.....4.....3....2.....oh well too late


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I'll kick your papers out of your papers.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I'll kick your papers out of your papers.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

iMac said:


> Highlight of the night.


The Bookah Man's still got it!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Its been like this for weeks.


Years IMO.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Everytime WWE hawks that damn Orton movie, I flip the channel.


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

Das Papers!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

The Old Spice guy > Anything on Raw


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

He will go to the papers, if he needs to get personality.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Anyone else hate it when they call it "the special referee"? Instead of "the special guest referee?" Makes it sound like they ride the short bus.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Zookeeper the movie!? C-O-N-SPIRICY!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

It is a crime that R-Truth isn't in that Zookeeper movie


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

What if the papers went to Randy Orton?:hmm:


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

GUYS, I'm on a horse too.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> I'll go to the papers if I have to!


Lmao. Tht was sum funny shit.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Slam_It said:


> Anyone else hate it when they call it "the special referee"? Instead of "the special guest referee?" Makes it sound like they ride the short bus.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

American adverts CHICKEN CHICKEN CHICKEN CHICKEN SUGAR SUGAR SUGAR CHICKEN CHICKEN


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I would mark out if Truth wrestles in that Confederate uniform.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I'M ON A HORSE.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

If Brink is the 'future of shooters' then shooter are pretty fucked


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

HullKogan said:


> What if the papers went to Randy Orton?:hmm:


I see what you did there.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

In some sort of weirdly appropriate cross promotion, the Zookeeper should come out next week dressed as...a zookeeper.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

HullKogan said:


> What if the papers went to Randy Orton?:hmm:


In the Twilight Zone


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

TheWFEffect said:


> American adverts CHICKEN CHICKEN CHICKEN CHICKEN SUGAR SUGAR SUGAR CHICKEN CHICKEN


Only communists don't like Chicken.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Strike said:


> I'll kick your papers out of your papers.


hahaha! yes! rip owen!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

TheWFEffect said:


> American adverts CHICKEN CHICKEN CHICKEN CHICKEN SUGAR SUGAR SUGAR CHICKEN CHICKEN


Is that chick from Popeyes still hating on KFC?


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

God, I hope this doesn't end with Austin budding around with that fucking cunt, Cena.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hopefully something great happens in the main-event. But all I see is a Cena/Riley win, and Miz, Truth, or both getting stunnered.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


>


DERP


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

I didn't know they were making Night At The Museum:Zoo Edition


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

You know... I'd kill just to have ECW crowds right now. They might only be 2 thousand strong but damn it, at least they are into everything even if it means ripping a shit match to shreds and letting the world know how the really feel.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

No pop for Austin now!? The fuck?


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

wtf was that crowd? wtf?!?!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I didn't get a papers promo


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

No pop for Austin..


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

No pop for Austin? What a shitty crowd.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

The crowd didn't even pop for Austin this time. Fuck Virginia.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I've never, fucking NEVER, heard such a tepid response to the glass shattering. That's amazing.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Derek said:


> Only communists don't like Chicken.


I hear Lil' Jimmy LOVES chicken.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

They didn't pop for Glass Shatters? This crowd is AWFUL.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Austin gets no reaction. OMG


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok just fuck this Richmond crowd. Doesn't matter if it's the second time the glass shatters. YOU ERUPT IN A FUCKING FRENZY DAMMIT.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

This crowd sucks


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Austin need to whip Ass and drink beer throughout this whole match.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Jeez, not even a pop for Stone Cold...WTF is with this crowd?


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

THIS CROWD IS HORRIBLE


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Stone Cold too cool for stripes.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

dead silence for STONE COLD! i don't care if they saw him already, that's inexcusable.

This is quite possibly the WORST CROWD EVER!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Never go back to Richmond.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Mike` said:


> No pop for Austin..


R.I.P WWE


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Greatest theme of all time.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

I thought there was an audience there.......


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Stone Cold, Mister Muster See, the hottest heel in the company and a guy in the middle of a great babyface turn came out to near utter silence. What in the fuck, Richmond?


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

Fuck Virginia. The only heel that popped a little was R-Truth, and I'm assuming that's because he's black.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

People overreact a lot on this forum, but this is absolutely one of the worst crowds I have EVER seen.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Stun most of the crowd... they are a disgrace to fans anywhere. Fucking worhtless bastards...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

THA TRUTH SHALL SET YOU FREE.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

iMac said:


> Is that chick from Popeyes still hating on KFC?


She is. She hates the Colonel, with his wee beady little eyes.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I just got back. Wasn't the crowd hot at the beginning?

Wtf happened??


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

To be fair, crowds pop less for wrestlers that come out the second time.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Never, ever come back to Richmond, WWE. Worst crowd I've ever heard.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Riley's music is pretty sweet.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

ok now I'm hooked on A-Ri theme, its a banger...


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Thought that was Benoit's music at first


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

WTF Cena and then ARI LOL


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Someone's getting fired! Haha. 
Cena MiniTron with Alex Riley.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Big Jimmie's son corpsing?

SEND FOR THE MAN!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

titan tron botch. and i heard benoits theme for a sec


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow this crowd has gone from amazing to ok to shit to amazingly shit. What the fuck!? Also, LOL at the combo of Cena and Riley's minitron and lighting haha.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow NO POP for AUSTIN..It's OFFICIAL..."FUCK THIS CROWD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

ok WWE don't friggin screw this up.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Titraton botch LOL


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

LOL they put Cena's video in during Rily's entrance XD


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

Alex Riley.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

This place sucks.... No cheering, no booing, nothing.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Somebody backstage thought Cena was coming out first. lol


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao at the John Cena graphic showing up wile Riley's music plays.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

This crowd SUCKS DICK!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LOL @ Cena's TitanTron popping up!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Loving Rileys theme.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I think the E.Coli bug spread to Richmond and killed everyone in the crowd, because this is just getting ridiculous.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Can't blame the crowd for being silent. The only good thing about RAW was R-Truth coming out in a Confederate uniform.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Horrible ass crowd.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Dropstorm said:


> Thought that was Benoit's music at first


Might I ask how?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

this is like a fucking empty arena match.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I think truth hurt the crowd's feelings when he called them a bunch of inbred ********

So they're being silent the whole night


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

What a travesty. Richmond should be banned from WWE shows forever. Fucking disgraceful.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol WWE Production team showing Cena on the titantron. I though they were coming out together at first.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

@-Ri 3:16


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Natsuke said:


> I just got back. Wasn't the crowd hot at the beginning?
> 
> Wtf happened??


The rest of Raw happened. I'd be dead silent if I had to sit through that live too.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> She is. She hates the Colonel, with his wee beady little eyes.


Fuck dat bitch!


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

BIIIIIG JIMMMMAAAAAAY


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

People putting their arms up for Cena but he also gets no reaction. This crowd is awful.


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

I wasn't aware this was an empty arena match


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

FUCKING JOHN CENA doesn't get a reaction.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> She is. She hates the Colonel, with his wee beady little eyes.


I tried popeyes the other day. Tasted pretty much the same as KFC. But their sides suck ass compared to KFC. 

Potatoe Wedges > Cajun fries

KFC Mashed Potatoes > Popeye's Mashed Potatoes. That shit was lumpy and bland.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Barely anything for Cena, is the crowd on drugs or something?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wrestling is in a terrible state right now. Fuck.


----------



## lee20794 (May 25, 2011)

Berbarito said:


> People overreact a lot on this forum, but this is absolutely one of the worst crowds I have EVER seen.


I agree, the crowd is very very bad.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

shit... even Cena got a half assed reaction. I don't care if most of the show is fucking horrible, if you like a wrestler get off your damn hands and fucking cheer you worhtless shits!


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Fuck off Richmond crowd. Only pop for Cena, and even then it's not great.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

TankOfRate said:


> I think the E.Coli bug spread to Richmond and killed everyone in the crowd, because this is just getting ridiculous.


Noooooo! No E.coli. I'm going to be there on Thursday!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Never, ever come back to this town again. Cena gets equal pops both times but they meh at Austin's second entrance. No wonder this shithole was the capital of a bullshit government.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

When Cena doesn't even get cheers and boos, you know it's time to pack it in for the night.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> She is. She hates the Colonel, with his wee beady little eyes.


I crave it fortnightly.

Cena didn't even get a pop, really. He's the guy that literally half the audience cares the most about, if not solely, and he got nothing.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Strike said:


> Might I ask how?


With one headphone on looking away from the screen, the first little bit of A-Ri's music sounded kinda almost like it.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

either the crowd mics are broken or this crowd is drugged.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Cena doesn't get a pop? Or even boos? WTF is with this crowd.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I dont think any of the kids in this arena has heard of stone cold steve austin before in their lives.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Why go to a wrestling show if you aren't gonna cheer for anyone? Jesus Christ this crowd blows. What would make them cheer?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Strike said:


> Might I ask how?


The opening riff sounds exactly like it.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Don't worry, we'll be extra hot on Long Island next week.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Even Cena didnt get a reaction. This city needs to be banned from WWE events.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

We seat through all those entrances and THEN commercials!??
I don't know why we're shocked every week. Hahaha


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

More like Bitchmond amirite


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Either there is no crowd mics at all, or this crowd is shit.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Did WWE turn up at the wrong arena?


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

did some tragedy happen in virginia or something?


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

SPCDRI said:


> I crave it fortnightly.


. . . because he puts an addictive chemical in his chicken.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Strike said:


> Don't worry, we'll be extra hot on Long Island next week.


YES. long island always have great crowds.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Can't blame the crowd for being silent. The only good thing about RAW was R-Truth coming out in a Confederate uniform.


uhh.. Booker-mother fucking-T made an in-ring appearance and Stone Cold came out twice

If those two things don't get a reaction this city should be banned forever.


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

Ok ok, I get it, covert affairs new season


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> The rest of Raw happened. I'd be dead silent if I had to sit through that live too.


If I was at Raw and you didn't get up and cheer Stone Cold Steve Austin I would actually punch you in the face.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> I dont think any of the kids in this arena has heard of stone cold steve austin before in their lives.


Did you know who Bruno Sammartino is as a little kid? What about Superstar Billy Graham?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

NateTahGreat said:


> Either there is no crowd mics at all, or this crowd is shit.


I am starting to think crowd mics are bad. This happened about a month or so ago too.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Now who the hell shaves outside


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

lol no matter what something happens to botch Riley. Even his titantron gets botched lol


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Borias said:


> Why go to a wrestling show if you aren't gonna cheer for anyone? Jesus Christ this crowd blows. What would make them cheer?


That's what I don't undestand. I've never gone to a wrestling event and didn't destroy my voice. Bizarre.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Forgot A-Ri is from DC. His pop at the PPV will be HUGE.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> I dont think any of the kids in this arena has heard of stone cold steve austin before in their lives.


Probably not. They just seen him a few times over the last few years. Unless they were really smart and youtubed his stuff. Doubt it though.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

You could find a louder audience at a fucking funeral.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Borias said:


> Why go to a wrestling show if you aren't gonna cheer for anyone? Jesus Christ this crowd blows. What would make them cheer?


Cena being set on fire, Austin coming out with a tank, The Miz becoming Kamen Rider, I don't know


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Berbarito said:


> If I was at Raw and you didn't get up and cheer Stone Cold Steve Austin I would actually punch you in the face.




This.


Terrible crowd.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

jaybyrd18 said:


> Ok ok, I get it, covert affairs new season


Woah woah woah woah woah woah woah. Woah. 

Seriously?


----------



## torpedo21 (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm thinking it's the crowds mic as well. You can see them getting up and putting hands in the air but not much sound. Sounds like a tech glitch to me.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I wouldn't blame Vince if he came out after the cameras went off and said: ''Your dreadful, we're never coming back to this hole.''

:hmm: Strangely enough, that would probably get a big cheer.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

Omaha had a better crowd last week


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I really really hope that the fans tonight are making a statement by not making any noise. I hope its their way of saying "We are tired of this crap"


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Did you know who Bruno Sammartino is as a little kid? What about Superstar Billy Graham?


I actually knew who both of this guys were.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

EdEddNEddy said:


> lol no matter what something happens to botch Riley. Even his titantron gets botched lol


C-O-N-spiracy.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

jaybyrd18 said:


> Ok ok, I get it, covert affairs new season


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

DIDDLEY SQUATT!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> I really really hope that the fans tonight are making a statement by not making any noise. I hope its their way of saying "We are tired of this crap"


Wouldn't it be more effective to just get up and leave?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Richmond still mad that Mickie is no longer with the WWE


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

Did Truth say what's up instead of shut up?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Did you know who Bruno Sammartino is as a little kid? What about Superstar Billy Graham?


Yeah, cause my parents were into it too. Or at least they pretended to be for my sake, which is just as good as the real thing anyways.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Makes me a bit more impressed with a Ryder chant now... god this crowd is horrid.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The excuse that kids don't know who Austin is doesn't fly with me, at all. I distinctly recall going to a house show where they had Khali vs. Big Show (ugh) and a group of little kids starting talking to us about Andre the Giant. They aren't that sheltered and retarded, guys.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

They didn't even cheer or boo for Cena?

What the f*ck? This crowd is COMPLETELY different to the crowd in the beginning of the show?!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

HullKogan said:


>


I swear I thought the tag line read: 

Single Women
Double Ds


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

oh my God....


"Bulldog!"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Berbarito said:


> If I was at Raw and you didn't get up and cheer Stone Cold Steve Austin I would actually punch you in the face.


If I cheered for him all through that Tough Enough finale, it's not like he's going to get a standing ovation two hours later to ref a dull tagmatch.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> I actually knew who both of this guys were.


Good for you, but not every kid is gonna know who people are who were around before they started watching.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

You're kidding me right?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

These commercials are fucking ridiculous.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Cena shouting bull dog.


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

The crowd is so quiet you heard Cena say BULLDOG!!!!!!!!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Fuck another commercial?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

ha, you could hear cena call the move


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Cena is the only person that this piss poor crowd cares about. Shame!


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Fuck..this sucks..the crowd sucks...tonights Raw sucks!!!


----------



## shotsx (Feb 17, 2011)

John cena has a big mouth 

"BULLDOG"


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

WHAT THE FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK! ARGH. That seriously must be the shortest time in history it took to go to commercials.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

More ads than wrestling this episode. Oh Raw.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Cleavage said:


> Richmond still mad that Mickie is no longer with the WWE


In that case, they all need to fuck off to the Impact Zone and sit on their hands there.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

A commercial already. Really???? You can't hide the fact the crowd is horrible Vince. You just can't.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

finalnight said:


> Wouldn't it be more effective to just get up and leave?


For example:

http://youtu.be/gDVx_Ck6E40


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

BULLDOG! I wonder how Miz knew what was coming haha. Seriously, there's nothing else to really get enthusiastic about. The match hasn't really got going yet. The crowd's starting to get back into it a bit though. Let's hope this RAW ends well because everything in between has been awful.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

It just occurred to me that no one in the main event can wrestle besides the referee.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

shotsx said:


> John cena has a big mouth
> 
> "BULLDOG"


The crowd is so freakin quiet, you can hear a pin drop.


----------



## shotsx (Feb 17, 2011)

SAY YOUR PRAYERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Natsuke said:


> They didn't even cheer or boo for Cena?
> 
> What the f*ck? This crowd is COMPLETELY different to the crowd in the beginning of the show?!


Because the people at the beginning of the show didn't go through the show yet



Slam_It said:


> I swear I thought the tag line read:
> 
> Single Women
> Double Ds


Don't see how, she isn't that stacked


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

So silent that we hear guys calling bull dogs in the main event, with Austin as guest ref. This is soooo bad.

This British stream is the shits. I've watched more soccer and rugby commercials than RAW. I'm getting buried by these commercials.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> For example:
> 
> http://youtu.be/gDVx_Ck6E40


What's the story here?


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

Randy Savage could come back to life in the motherfucking ring and Richmond wouldnt do shit.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I stay up all night to watch Raw, even though when I sleep, it's not rare for me to sleep for 12 hours, and I'm supposed to meet my girl at 3pm, it's bad enough that I tell her I'm staying up to watch Wrestling, but now I can't even use the excuse that I stayed up to watch a GOOD Raw, even my love for R-Truth won't fly.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

This type of show makes Russo's work look brilliant


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

rcc said:


> It just occurred to me that no one in the main event can wrestle besides the referee.


You lie! They all can wrestle, just not on the level of the referee.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Steve Austin giving Miz bunny ears! Haha


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Mr. Every Night said:


> This type of show makes Russo's work look brilliant


Even with Russo, stuff HAPPENED.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

virus21 said:


> Because the people at the beginning of the show didn't go through the show yet
> 
> 
> Don't see how, she isn't that stacked


Nah your right. They are *A*-OK though.


----------



## shotsx (Feb 17, 2011)

stone cold the best refferree


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm the shit not you :lmao


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

THE CROWD LIVES! Then dies again.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Even this thread hads gone quiet. What is there to say?


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

I figured it out, WWE couldn't sell tickets, so they let the first people they saw in...unfortunately for free...and also just happened to never heard of the WWE before, hence dull crowd...so to make up for lost funds, they're pumping the shit out of the advertising...especially covert affairs...less wrestling more commercials, boring dead crowd

Winning!...


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Crowd coming alive for Riley.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Crowd seemed pretty loud right there.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Superm... you know the rest.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

I honestly haven't been caring two damns about this match... I've been watching Chuck Taylor scare little kids on Youtube.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

DA FUCK


----------



## torpedo21 (Aug 27, 2007)

hahaha. Seems like Cena has to help with getting the crowd going.....


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

SUPERMAN TIME


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm actually thanking the kids right now because they're the only ones making this main event worth watching. The adults don't care one bit.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Slam_It said:


> What's the story here?


Well Barr was pretty much no buys so the crowd of 50(?) showed their appreciation. Sadly this is something that will never happen at WWE events since it's the only way to spread the message.

Hell I'm surprised the people at the Impact Zone don't just leave in the middle of Impact, and they get in for fucking _free._


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Cena hopping during the five knuckle shuffle looked pretty damn stupid.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

There's absolutely no pressure applied on the STFU. There never is.


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

At least the crowd woke up!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Cena has the best dropkick in WWE.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

WTF??? Van Daminator from Cena???


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Miz should have sold the chair. For the lulz


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Cena drop kicked.....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And they fucked up the briefcase hit. Nice ending though.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Well finally.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

LOL
4 Counts.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

that was 2


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Austin counted to 4.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Who didn't see that coming >_>


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

BOTCH


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

WOW, how unpredictable


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Miz = Geek.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

There's no way Miz isn't winning at CP


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

*And the faces cheat to win!!! I love the WWE!!!!*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Did Cena get off Miz before the 3 count?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cena wants a straw.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

I swear this happened two weeks ago. Please stun Cena. Please.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

They should learn not to give a-ri a beer smh


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

One! Two! Three! Fou-Oh shit..


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

what the shit


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

DU-Riley better not be driving tonight


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

TIL: It takes a metal briefcase, a Stunner, and an Attitude Adjustment to put the Miz down. Miz just became more credible tonight. Right guize?


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Shite show. Shite ending. Shite crowd. Bedtime.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Way to go Miz just block the case shot COMPLETELY and make it look fake. How the fuck do you even have marks?

Btw Austin giving DU-Riley a beer. Lolz.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CENA DRINKING BEER WHAT WILL THE KIDS THINK.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Borias said:


> Did Cena get off Miz before the 3 count?


Meh, he always does that


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Why did Austin give that cunt a beer!! Goddamn it!!!!!! FUCK YOU CENA!!!!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

This show was a clusterfuck from hour 1.

What now..?!


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice ending...but the GM...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

@-ri drinking beer with the big boys.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Damn this show sucked cock :/


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

WWE is having wayyy too many mistakes tonight.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

C'MON..STUNNER HIS ASS!!!!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

This all sounds very familliar...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Good. I was getting worried this show was going to end with Cena drinking a beer on the turnbuckle.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

They didn't do this with Bret! ????


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Cena loses  haha


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow Cena wih a beer.

McMahon has to be the GM right?

Didn't we see this shit at Wrestlemania with Cole and Lawler? Good job creative.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

3 beeps?


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

john cena drinking beer? teaching kids the wrong thing.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Lol Cena lost 2 weeks in a row...dirty.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

This happened the last time Austin was special guest referee. :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Austin 3:16 as GM


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So... a General Manager just appointed a special guest General Manager?

...what a clusterfuck of booking.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Headliner said:


> CENA DRINKING BEER WHAT WILL THE KIDS THINK.


Well he already cheated to win lmfao so it doesn't matter now does it?? 

Kick his ass Austin.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh look, they're awake after all.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

SCSA will be getting friendly with the Bella Twins next week!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

YESSSSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

So as punishment he becomes GM? WWE is so stupid! :lmao


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Cole just no sold the shit out of that stunner!


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

LMAO an AA with beer in his hand! That was funny


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

If want stone cold to stunner john cena's ass straight to hell, give me a HELL YEAHHHHHH


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

PLEASE STUNN HIS ASS


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

I like this John Cena alot more..


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

"This may be the greatest RAW ever"

Keep on drinking Mr King.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Shades of 2001 well a PG version


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

OK, finally a bit of life in the crowd. Thanks Stone Cold.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

No, King, this was not the greatest Raw ever.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

They didn't pop for a beer bath and Stunner on Cole? Fuck this company!

"This may be the greatest RAW ever!"

Boo this man!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Alex Snow isn't going to drive home... don't worry.*


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Cole not selling the Stunner. This show is an Epic Fail.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Dusty finish. And yet, it's the most interesting thing other than Ryder to happen tonight.

Cole fucking no sells the Stunner. Worst Raw in years. FAAAACKING BOOLSHED.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

...and Cole just no-seld a Stunner to take an FU from Cena.

King: "THIS MAY BE THE GREATEST RAW EVER!"

Oh God.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

They just couldn't let someone other than Cena steal the show. Ugh.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

No-selling the stunner by Cole. Sweet.


This ending makes as much sense as Owen Hart's legging of legs.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

TEH GREATEST RAW EVARRRRRR GUISE


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

LMFAO AT KING: "this may be the greatest Raw ever!!" has he heard the crowd reaction??

WAIT CENA IS DRINKING!!! WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO lol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Stun Cena Please! 
Superman drinking beer...ooooooo


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

DAMN IT, WHAT ARE YOU DOING STEVE!! STOP IT!!!


----------



## shotsx (Feb 17, 2011)

I feel like it's 2004 tribut to the troops again


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Cole no sold the Stunner


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

FUCK YES I can't wait to be there next week!

Austin <3


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Damn. If he didn't have to get back to his feet to take the AA, Cole would have sold the Stunner the best tonight.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

That's the first time in like, ever I've been happy to see the FU.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"This might be the greatest RAW EVER!"

Lawler, YOU LIE.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

How much damn beer do they have at ringside?


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

hahahaaaaaaa even cole doesnt sell Stunners anymore, what a fricking shitty show!!! Amen and good night peeps


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Okay Cena did something right with giving Cole the FU (AA)

Austin hasn't been GM since 2003. I can't wait!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And back to shit again... god was that terrible.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

*Well at least Cena isn't drinking just MILK*


Cena's drunk i bet. rolmfao


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

so why did the anonomys GM make Stone Cold the GM? that doesnt make sense kayfabe wise


----------



## nihil (Jul 5, 2008)

We need part 2 of this:


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

The Rock > Austin

He would have stunned that yabba dabba bitch and it's not even his fucking move


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Gotta love the IWC stewing on Stone Cold gettin' his beer on with Cena.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

RAW ends with Austin and Cena drinking and being merry in the ring. Part of me died inside.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So as punishment for being a biased official, the anonymous GM makes Austin guest GM next week? OK then.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I hope somebody took the keys to Riley's rental car after those beers!


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Disciple514 said:


> Cole not selling the Stunner. This show is an Epic Fail.


He had to have it lead into the AA... are you blind or just looking for another way to bitch about Raw?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

R-Truth 2 Cena 0.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

vinny mac totally winged this episode.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

dan_marino said:


> ...and Cole just no-seld a Stunner to take an FU from Cena.
> *
> King: "THIS MAY BE THE GREATEST RAW EVER!"*
> 
> Oh God.


This is the single worst commentary line Ive ever heard on WWE programming.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Cena drinking beer on TV? Well, Kentucky longrifle, that can't be good for the kids!


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

It's True said:


> Cole no sold the Stunner


did you expect anything else?

Cena was probably drinking O'douls lol


----------



## shotsx (Feb 17, 2011)

I almost though there was going to be a swerve when riley was holding the suitcase aiming for cena


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I NEED TO BUY TICKETS TO RAW RIGHT FUCKING NOW!!!


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

average raw good parts bad parts 6/10


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Dark Storm said:


> Gotta love the IWC stewing on Stone Cold gettin' his beer on with Cena.


I don't know why people are so pissy about that. Austin clearly likes Cena, and he gave him a beer at the Hall of Fame to pass the torch.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

What a hot mess that episode turned out to be.


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm so fucking sick to my stomach seeing that Cena beer bash. I'm just... deflated..


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

damn straight raw better end with Stone Cold's music....the Rock better be on Raw next week maybe they can promise him a whole hour


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I hope somebody took the keys to Riley's rental car after those beers!


Ooopsie!


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

I wonder what other superstars will return for "All-Star" Raw...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I don't know why people are so pissy about that. Austin clearly likes Cena, and he gave him a beer at the Hall of Fame to pass the torch.


Because people are whiny little fucks.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I don't know why people are so pissy about that. Austin clearly likes Cena, and he gave him a beer at the Hall of Fame to pass the torch.


But, but, but..... SuperCena...... Attitude Era....... Stone Cold...... he'd Stunner the fucker....... Attitude......


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

JCarbo04 said:


> I'm so fucking sick to my stomach seeing that Cena beer bash. I'm just... deflated..


Dude, have a Coke and a Smile with a Midol and shut the fuck up!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Dude, have a Coke and a Smile with a Midol and shut the fuck up!


Amen.

People are acting like this Raw and the crowd was Cena's fault or something. Thank god at least Cena got SOME reaction from the fans.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

As a poor man myself, I have *always* found the way Austin wastes beer a travesty, but to waste even a single can of beer on John Cena seems like an unforgivable sin to me.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

This show was so fucking worthy of cringe it's not even funny. This was a hysterically bad trainwreck of a show..honestly..i love WWE but this is TNA-bad lol...laughable..example the ending punishment where Cole says.."Ok Austin we're gonna punish you and make you GM!!" lmfao...this shit is so bad it's funny. Thanks for the laugh Vince


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I don't know why people are so pissy about that. Austin clearly likes Cena, and he gave him a beer at the Hall of Fame to pass the torch.


Because they wanted Austin to stun the hell out of EVERYBODY in that ring, like he always used to do at the tail end. Face. Heel. Whoever. And especially Cena's ass. LOL!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

AUSTIN YOURE A TERRIBLE REF IM REVERSING THE DECISION... btw I'm making you special guest GM congrats


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Dude, have a Coke and a Smile with a Midol and shut the fuck up!


Dude, you've been on Cena's nut sack this whole thread. I'm sorry, I'm not some 8 year old kid. I'm sick of this guy ruining everything. You can be all in love with him if you want. But it's a damn shame to waste a beer on Cena.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

That Raw was fun... Here's my REVIEW!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

alexnvrmnd said:


> Because they wanted Austin to stun the hell out of EVERYBODY in that ring, like he always used to do at the tail end. Face. Heel. Whoever. And especially Cena's ass. LOL!


It ain't the year 1998 anymore. As much as people bitch about wrestlers doing the same thing all the time!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Slam_It said:


> TIL: It takes a metal briefcase, a Stunner, and an Attitude Adjustment to put the Miz down. Miz just became more credible tonight. Right guize?


That's what I got from this. Or at the very least miz is doing a great job as a heel, so people wanted to see him really eat it. I'm proud of the guy.


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

alexnvrmnd said:


> Because they wanted Austin to stun the hell out of EVERYBODY in that ring, like he always used to do at the tail end. Face. Heel. Whoever. And especially Cena's ass. LOL!


This.

That promo Vince cut on the TE contestants about deserving to be in the same ring as Andre, Austin, HBK, ect.. That should of been directed at Barney Bitch Boy. Call me a horrible person, and negative rep me all you want. I don't care. I hope Cena shatters his damn leg and can never come back.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

JCarbo04 said:


> Dude, you've been on Cena's nut sack this whole thread. I'm sorry, I'm not some 8 year old kid. I'm sick of this guy ruining everything. You can be all in lover with him if you want. But it's a damn shame to waste a beer on Cena.


It's not about being on anybody's nutsack. If Cena pisses you off that much, and causes you to piss and moan they way you have the entire show. I'd find something else to watch on television!


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

*What a RAW!*

This week's raw really blew me away, and really made me mark out plenty of times. From start to finish(minus del rio's segment, unfortunatley) it was gripping and all of the matches(not diva's) were generally good. 

All in all, i think it was the best rounded raw for a very long time!

Why can't they do this every week?!


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> It's not about being on anybody's nutsack. If Cena pisses you off that much, and causes you to piss and moan they way you have the entire show. I'd find something else to watch on television!


I've been watching like religion for 21 years now. It's not that easy. Trust me, I'd love to turn it off. But it's like a meth habit, or something.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Well, here's hoping Mick Foley makes a miracle appearance at next week's "All-Star" Raw in Long Island.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

I dont know why people get so defensive when people are bashing Cena, RAW, or the product. Everyone has different tastes and opinions.


----------



## shotsx (Feb 17, 2011)

despit people whining this epsiode was awesome and zach ryder got to wrestle

and jasmine calle is hot


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

JCarbo04 said:


> I hope Cena shatters his damn leg and can never come back.


Sheer class.







Oh wait, that's the thing thats the opposite to this post.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: What a RAW!*

Yeah, and the crowd was phenomenal!


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: What a RAW!*

:lmao Single handedly the worst show WWE has produced this year. I'm not even exaggerating. It was that bad IMO.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cole sold that stunner better then Andy lol


----------



## Rawrior (May 10, 2011)

*Re: What a RAW!*

I enjoyed it untill Cena got a hot tag, most predictable fucking retarded shit, im so god damn sick of it.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: What a RAW!*



rcc said:


> :lmao Single handedly the worse show WWE has produced this year. I'm not even exaggerating. It was that bad IMO.


Really? Really? Really? Really?


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Dark Storm said:


> Sheer class.
> 
> 
> Oh wait, that's the thing thats the opposite to this post.


I said before I posted, I don't care if you think I'm a horrible person for saying that. Yeah, it's childish, and classless. But apparently that's the only way Cena will ever just leave.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Another RAW that started off hot with Austin/McMahon/Truth, and quickly turned into a boring lifeless mess. A tag division nobody cares about. A divas division nobody cares about. Some midcard feuds that don't revolve around the title (big surprise there) but yet give us boring and predictable matches and segments. That leaves the main event, and aside from R Truth, I couldn't careless.

Oh well, last week's RAW was actually very good. The week before wasn't bad either. I'm just not sure I can sit through them attempting to drag out a RAW like this again next week into 3 hours, especially when there was so much filler tonight.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: What a RAW!*

I can't share your enthusiasm OP. It wasn't a terrible show, but it wasn't great either. The crowd really brought it down and the booking was so predictable. It was better than last weeks mess though that's for sure.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

This Raw was a 3/10.

Complete shit. 

Starts with a 22 minute promo. Then two boring matches..followed by a boring ADR segment..and pretty much lame ending punishing Austin by giving him a good GM role.

Thumbs down for sure. The crowd also sucked cock.


----------



## fraze316 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: What a RAW!*

except for Del Rio's shitty promo I enjoyed RAW


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: What a RAW!*



Rawrior said:


> I enjoyed it untill Cena got a hot tag, most predictable fucking retarded shit, im so god damn sick of it.


I usually don't like that predictable crap, either. But you do have to admit that that was one of the few moments that that crowd really got excited. 

So, I'm convinced it wasn't such a bad thing, to be honest.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: What a RAW!*

austin and r-truth were the best thing tonight , they made raw awesome tonight .. and it's nice to see booker t back in the ring again 

2011 : so far so awesome ..


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

*Re: What a RAW!*

Besides the last match being predictable, it was a pretty damn good show. Stone Cold really freshens things up whenever he comes around.


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

Cole not selling the Stunner was an Epic Fail.

All he had to do was sell it by collapsing to the ground. Then Cena could have quickly and easily dragged Cole's limp body back up and did his move as well.

Instead it looked like the Stunner (which used to win Stone Cold championships) now does nothing more than wake up Michael Cole and make him do a weird little dance in the ring.

They topped off that stupidity though with punishing Steve then rewarding him witha GM role for next week.

Clearly WWE doesn't give two shits about their stories remotely making logical sense.

But it's cool............the cluster-fuck was hilarious to watch.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: What a RAW!*



rcc said:


> :lmao Single handedly the worst show WWE has produced this year. I'm not even exaggerating. It was that bad IMO.


Except for Jack Swaggers parts, THIS. Even for SCSA, that was some real messed up shit that happened at the end.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

HarlemHeatstroke said:


> He had to have it lead into the AA... are you blind or just looking for another way to bitch about Raw?


No he did not. Cena did not have to AA Cole. The stunner is enough for Cole. He is just a damn color commentator.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

I agree Raw had been on a roll, but this show was off, crowd sucked..the acting sucked..the wrestling sucked...cole couldn't sell worth shit..the show was lame but there were a few laughable moments or WTF moments


----------



## Rawrior (May 10, 2011)

CrotchChop said:


> Cole not selling the Stunner was an Epic Fail.
> 
> All he had to do was sell it by collapsing to the ground. Then Cena could have quickly and easily dragged Cole's limp body back up and did his move as well.
> 
> ...


LOL I FUCKING LOVE UR PIC.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Meh, nothing special to this Raw. Some bright spots, but it was average at best for most of it. Did we really have to see the same routine in the main event? First Bret, now Austin.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: What a RAW!*



METTY said:


> Really? Really? Really? Really?


Yes, really. Great opening segment but then it went all downhill.

Boring tag match? Check.
A boring Punk/Rey match where neither of them clearly wanted to be there? Check. 
Boring Divas match? Check. 
A terrible crowd? Check.
Some awful announcing from Cole and Lawler? Check.
Bookah wasting an in ring return for no particular reason? Check.
A boring main event? Check.
Del Rio given some terrible material (who wrote that crap)? Check.

Not even Stone Cold could save this show. It's like nobody even cares anymore.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Just read that Miz may have broken his leg in the dark match with Cena.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Just read that Miz may have broken his leg in the dark match with Cena.


Even lady luck has had enough of RAW


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

Wouldn't be a surprise, Cena nearly killed him at backlash and gave him a concussion at wrestlemania, two of them obviously have no chemistry.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Just read that Miz may have broken his leg in the dark match with Cena.


WHAT? WHEN? How!? Where did you get the report!?


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Even lady luck has had enough of RAW


Well good news is if Miz is out for a while maybe they can get Punk to stay and fill in for him. Wishful thinking but I can't see Raw doing well if Miz is on the shelf and Punk walks away.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

psx71 said:


> WHAT? WHEN? How!? Where did you get the report!?


http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_50588.shtml


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

JCarbo04 said:


> This.
> 
> That promo Vince cut on the TE contestants about deserving to be in the same ring as Andre, Austin, HBK, ect.. That should of been directed at Barney Bitch Boy. Call me a horrible person, and negative rep me all you want. I don't care. I hope Cena shatters his damn leg and can never come back.


Oh my god...

Cena is just doing his J.O.B. 

You Cena haters overreact too damn much. Next you'll say you're gonna try to cause a riot if John Cena and The Rock shake hands after their match in Wrestlemania.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Disciple514 said:


> No he did not. Cena did not have to AA Cole. The stunner is enough for Cole. He is just a damn color commentator.


But he did get the AA???? so your point doesn't make sense lol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Just read that Miz may have broken his leg in the dark match with Cena.


This is why these dark matches are retarded, especially on a RAW when he JUST wrestled.


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Superboy-Prime said:


> Next you'll say you're gonna try to cause a riot if John Cena and The Rock shake hands after their match in Wrestlemania.


That's a great idea. 

I damn sure would if I could get enough people to join in.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I marked at hearing Austin's Disturbed theme as he was walking in the back.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

This was the best part of Raw!!! LMAO! The expressions on Stone Cold and Vince are great.


----------



## MrPierrini (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone else notice that every single face team won tonight, what a clever way to build towards a PPV don't you think!!!


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

MrPierrini said:


> Anyone else notice that every single face team won tonight, what a clever way to build towards a PPV don't you think!!!


I think you may be right. I'm trying to remember, but I don't think any heels won any matches tonight...


----------



## shotsx (Feb 17, 2011)

JCarbo04 said:


> That's a great idea.
> 
> I damn sure would if I could get enough people to join in.


are you that person in the image


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Booker T can still go. Was great seeing him in action.


----------



## Chihuahua10 (May 6, 2011)

*Re: What a RAW!*



rcc said:


> Yes, really. Great opening segment but then it went all downhill.
> 
> Boring tag match? Check.
> A boring Punk/Rey match where neither of them clearly wanted to be there? Check.
> ...



I agree.
The raw show of two weeks ago was cool but since then, it's been mediocre.
There are many segments that I don't understand the purpose.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I hope after tonight everyone realizes Cena's character is made to piss us off. Austin's in there slinging curse words and Cena comes in with the "jackwagon" and "Kentucky shotgun" lines. The material is designed to be appealing to the kids and awful to us.

They can play the "controversial" stuff up with the mixed reactions. and hes still the biggest star on the roster either way. It's all being done intentionally. I'm positive of it now.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Another good RAW tonight. That makes a near unprecedented streak in recent years, of 2 in a row. Next week is the go home for Capitol Punishment so it will probably be awful. But I hope not. Making Tough Enough into a work was a weird decision but I have no problem if it means both Andy and Luke have contracts.


And FYI for anyone wandering, The Miz *is not injured*. He tweeted as such. Just another instance of dirtsheets making something up for hits.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Raw sucks dick and has done for many years now.

Lets be blunt.


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

shotsx said:


> are you that person in the image


haha, no. That would of been some experience though to be at that One Night Stand 2006 show though.


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

I must have watched a different show, solid matches, decent promos and Stone Cold. Not bad at all as far as I am concerned!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Did anyone hear John cena say bulldog to the miz


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

My favourite was Cole.."Zack Ziggler".


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Just reading the results now...

- Zack Ryder got a match. Good. Something to watch on Youtube.
- Booker T appears to be returning to the ring. Maybe to make room for Foley, on commentary?
- Shame that Punk and Mysterio are both wasted on the midcard carousel. They've wrestled each other about 4,000,000 times now.
- Cena & Riley vs. Miz & Truth? Honestly, I'm not sure if I could dream up a worse match than that. Apologies to anyone who watched it.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Shitty and campy Raw. Punk/Mysterio was good, some promos and segments were decent, but still very repetitive and lackluster show, tbh.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I never want WWE to go back to that city or arena again. Awful crowd.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

JCarbo04 said:


> That's a great idea.
> 
> I damn sure would if I could get enough people to join in.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

will94 said:


> I hope after tonight everyone realizes Cena's character is made to piss us off. Austin's in there slinging curse words and Cena comes in with the "jackwagon" and "Kentucky shotgun" lines. The material is designed to be appealing to the kids and awful to us.
> 
> They can play the "controversial" stuff up with the mixed reactions. and hes still the biggest star on the roster either way. It's all being done intentionally. I'm positive of it now.


I'm surprised how few people realize this.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Just reading the results now...
> 
> - Zack Ryder got a match. Good. Something to watch on Youtube.
> - Booker T appears to be returning to the ring. Maybe to make room for Foley, on commentary?
> ...


You could also check out the actual program itself on youtube, too. 


Just remember to ONLY check out the parts with RTruth, Booker T's return, and the Main Event(only 'cause FINALLY the FACES got DQ'ed and RTRUTH(oh yeah...Miz, too) got another win over Cena(sort of) but he still hasn't got his son back, though. 



Ignore the Rest. They sucked.



And excuse me for being crude here but the Richmond Crowd can all go eat a dick. 

That was the worst crowd I've EVER seen in all my years of following the WWE/F. 

No Pop for BOOKER RETURNING???? F U.

No Pop for AUSTIN??? F.U. some more.


No Pop for ANYTHING? Just shut the whole arena down already and bring on the Tractor-Pulling contests. That's the only thing these hicks enjoy.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Good show, I liked it. Got some more mature stuff, some okay matches, my desired TE winner.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

good match with Punk and Mysterio, great opening promo with /austin/Vince/R-Truth/Miz/Riley/Cena... the rest of the matches were below average and unineresting, the crowd was dead also... Was anyone either awake? :S

Also seeing Booker T in the ring was a gem moment for me, thanks tot he WWe for that. I hope for a booker T/Swagger fued


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Boring RAW.
TE has ended, I've never watch the program/ The winner is a big guy, maybe I will see him in some FCW matches. 
R-Truth tries to be funny, I will say he's more entertaining as a heel, but that's about it. 
Punk vs Mysterio again, let's hope for a big Punk win at a PPV cos he needs one. 
BookerT returning to ring?? Why?? If this is gonna be a ppv match, than have SWAGGAH win it. The guy needs a push in the right direction. 
A-Ri gets a little nice pop, that's good for him. Hopefully the guy will improve in the ring.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Was the GM sleeping when Bret Hart help Cena and co?

Really shit way of trying to confirm Steve Austin, will be at RAW next week.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Just reading the results now...
> 
> - Zack Ryder got a match. Good. Something to watch on Youtube.
> - Booker T appears to be returning to the ring. Maybe to make room for Foley, on commentary?
> ...


You shouldn't judge RAW by the results, but this time it was pretty bad apart from the opening segment


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

R-Truth in the confederate outfit made me laugh. I was ready to skip the normally embarrassing Obama segment until I saw Truth. Got to admit it's taken me a while to warm to him but I love him now. 

Also laughed at how loud and obvious the "BULLDOG?" "YUP" was between Cena and Miz.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

This Raw was...............strange lol. But the fact that Vince appeared automatically makes it a huge WIN for me. Pity he didn't turn up again for some backstage skits.

I think one thing that made a massive difference to this show and actually had me liking it was the fact that it had Vince McMahon, Stone Cold, Booker T and Trish on it - ACTUAL FUCKING STARS! I mean Raw has been so lacking in recent months that I was practically blown away anytime somebody with the slightest hint of name value showed up. WWE needs to have these types of folks on to interact with the younger guys and help get them over because other than Cena, there IS nobody else to get them over. If they had bothered to do this when their roster was stacked to shit a year or so ago they wouldn't be in the predicament right now but I digress.

I liked the Miz/Riley stuff and I'm looking forward to their match at CP. Not enough to buy it of course but I'll watch it somehow. As for Cena/Truth, well, Cena will win and Truth will just go away I hope. His crazy gimmick is funny but lets be honest, he looked a joke standing in the same ring as Austin, Vince, Cena, Miz and even Riley FFS. He just isn't a main event star.

So overall it was an OK show made better by Vince and Austin for me. This All Star thing next week doesn't seem to be anything more than a 3 hour mixed roster show but whatever. Austin as GM should make for something good at least.

I forgot to add that the TE stuff owned. I really thought Luke 'THE HEAT MAGNET' Robinson was going to take it but kudos to Andy. That slap from Vince was fucking epic though lol. Get your ass back on TV old man!


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

"I ain't talkin bout no boat! I aint getting on no boat with you. I don't even like boats!" :lmao

I'm starting to like R-Truth.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

CC91 said:


> You shouldn't judge RAW by the results, but this time it was pretty bad apart from the opening segment


Thing is, if I watched it and said it was crap, people would say "If you don't like it then why are you watching it?". You can't win.

I'd rather judge the show, from a distance, based on the fact that the least talented member of the 3 Live Kru is getting more facetime than anyone else in the company. That's more than enough of a red flag, for me. Doing it this way allows me to spend the time, that I save, watching good wrestling instead.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> This Raw was...............strange lol. But the fact that Vince appeared automatically makes it a huge WIN for me. Pity he didn't turn up again for some backstage skits.
> 
> I think one thing that made a massive difference to this show and actually had me liking it was the fact that it had Vince McMahon, Stone Cold, Booker T and Trish on it - ACTUAL FUCKING STARS! I mean Raw has been so lacking in recent months that I was practically blown away anytime somebody with the slightest hint of name value showed up. WWE needs to have these types of folks on to interact with the younger guys and help get them over because other than Cena, there IS nobody else to get them over. If they had bothered to do this when their roster was stacked to shit a year or so ago they wouldn't be in the predicament right now but I digress.
> 
> ...


If Austin can go full time in the ring again and Booker T can still wrestle why ain't they being used to put new stars over?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

TheWFEffect said:


> If Austin can go full time in the ring again and Booker T can still wrestle why ain't they being used to put new stars over?


Maybe because they don't want to get back in the ring again? Just 2 years ago WWE had HHH, Taker, Batista, HBK, Edge and Jericho on the roster along with Cena, Orton, Mysterio and a red hot Jeff Hardy too. They should have been putting the current guys over then but they didn't and now there is nobody. It shouldn't be up to 40+ year old Booker T and a retired Austin to step in. It should have been done before now so it's their own bloody fault.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Maybe because they don't want to get back in the ring again? Just 2 years ago WWE had HHH, Taker, Batista, HBK, Edge and Jericho on the roster along with Cena, Orton, Mysterio and a red hot Jeff Hardy too. They should have been putting the current guys over then but they didn't and now there is nobody. It shouldn't be up to 40+ year old Booker T and a retired Austin to step in. It should have been done before now so it's their own bloody fault.


No you are right WWE are fucked. But Vince still be trolling.


----------



## Chris4424 (May 5, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> And excuse me for being crude here but the Richmond Crowd can all go eat a dick.
> 
> That was the worst crowd I've EVER seen in all my years of following the WWE/F.
> 
> ...


You should go fuck yourself. First of all, I don't know what the deal is, but I was there live last night and never once thought the crowd was dead. I don't think this shit comes across well on TV because every week when I watch Raw I feel like the crowd is dead. Booker and Austin were both already out for Tough Enough which may be why they didn't get the pops you thought they deserved for their matches. And finally, learn what the fuck you're talking about because Richmond is a pretty good sized metro area and is not even remotely "hick"-ish as you describe it. It barely qualifies as the damn "south" - it's about 2 hours outside of DC. 

I promise you VKM had absolutely zero problems with the crowd reactions last night.


----------



## biro (Mar 25, 2011)

@glenw02

This is because R-truth took all possible pops to be taken out of the crowd


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Chris4424 said:


> You should go fuck yourself. First of all, I don't know what the deal is, but I was there live last night and never once thought the crowd was dead. I don't think this shit comes across well on TV because every week when I watch Raw I feel like the crowd is dead. Booker and Austin were both already out for Tough Enough which may be why they didn't get the pops you thought they deserved for their matches. And finally, learn what the fuck you're talking about because Richmond is a pretty good sized metro area and is not even remotely "hick"-ish as you describe it. It barely qualifies as the damn "south" - it's about 2 hours outside of DC.
> 
> I promise you VKM had absolutely zero problems with the crowd reactions last night.


I was there live too, and I agree. I watched it on TV after and it was NOTHING like it was live. I've been to many events (last year's draft in Richmond too) and it was just as loud. Something was up with the mics or something on WWE's side because we went NUTS for Austin.

I'm going to Raw next month in Hampton, VA too!


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

JDman said:


> I was there live too, and I agree. I watched it on TV after and it was NOTHING like it was live. I've been to many events (last year's draft in Richmond too) and it was just as loud. Something was up with the mics or something on WWE's side because we went NUTS for Austin.
> 
> I'm going to Raw next month in Hampton, VA too!


My guess is WWE nerfs the crowd noise when they feel it outshines Cena...

My WWE Raw 6/6 Review... For anyone who missed it.


----------



## carlal19 (Jun 7, 2011)

R-Truth wiil feel the pain sorry for him.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

First twenty minutes were absolute gold. I loved Stone Cold's potty mouth :0 and R-Truth, omg. My head could not even understand. He is so funny. 

And what's up with John Cena, he seemed extra corny today with all his new words. Like Miz said: jackwagon, really? 

The ending ruined it for me though  why can't they stop being mean to Michael Cole. Of course he doesn't want a beer, like he said he wants to be Straight Edge like CM Punk.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Shtone Cold Shteve Allstar loves this bidgeness!

Man i love booker!


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

StarzNBarz said:


> Shtone Cold Shteve Allstar loves this bidgeness!
> 
> Man i love booker!


Never mind Booker T. I read that in a Sean Connery voice and it worked very well :lmao


----------



## MarkKidman (Jun 7, 2011)

Quite suprised how technically all the faces won (I know how Truths/Miz thing was won via DQ)

But this situation with the annonymous GM needs to stop. Just say who it is already, everyone is past caring..just make it some Hall Of Famer who wouldn't mind a bit money to appear on TV.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Moonlight_drive said:


> Boring RAW.
> TE has ended, I've never watch the program/ The winner is a big guy, maybe I will see him in some FCW matches.
> R-Truth tries to be funny, I will say he's more entertaining as a heel, but that's about it.
> Punk vs Mysterio again, let's hope for a big Punk win at a PPV cos he needs one.
> ...



What do you mean R-Truth "tries" to be funny? 

He's supposed to CRAZY. His aim is to be that, not do stand-up at the Apollo, man.

And anytime Booker T wrestles, it doesn't matter if it's for no good reason. *IT'S FRIGGIN' BOOKER T, MAN!!!!* :cuss:


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> As for Cena/Truth, well, Cena will win and Truth will just go away I hope. His crazy gimmick is funny but lets be honest, *he looked a joke standing in the same ring as Austin, Vince, Cena, Miz and even Riley FFS.* He just isn't a main event star.


Not sure if serious.... fpalm



I mean...I could understand Austin and Vince. BUT to include the Miz and RILEY?

Haters Gonna Hate, much? 


(all this coming from an ORTON Fan, too)


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

Lmao @ R-Truth!


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Loved the R-Truth vs Obama segment. What the shit was that thing that Lawler said before the segment though.

Also I think it was a good RAW.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

And to the jabronie(Chris4424) who "told me to go F myself"? 

dude, almost EVERYONE here thought the Crowd was AWFUL that night. You said you were there LIVE and perhaps it may have been loud in the Section where you sat but from what we all saw on TV, the Crowd wasn't into RAW at all except at the Beginning with Vince/Austin/Truth. 

Don't hate on me *for stating the friggin' Obvious, son.* 

The Crowd DIDN'T pop for Booker.

They Didn't do much of anything for Stone Cold even....STONE COLD, MAN!!! 

When fans don't even pop much for when the "Glass Breaks", I'm sorry but that crowd is officially CRAP. 

And if you can't accept that, Tough Sh*t.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

How did Ryder perform?


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> How did Ryder perform?


Meh.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> How did Ryder perform?


How well can you perform in a 3 minute squash?


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

r truth carried this show. he was by far the best guy in the opening promo and everyone in the ring is good to great, and austin was hilarious all night looking like he could do/say whatever the fuck he wanted. punk/rey was pretty good too


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ I swear..Austin's expression as RTruth was coming to the ring doing his schtick and singing was Hilarious. 

Vince was like "What in the world?" and Austin was like "Is this real life?". :lmao


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

glenwo2 said:


> Not sure if serious.... fpalm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Truth, in a Confederate get up no less, looked like he belonged in the ring with the rest of them. I'll give you Riley because he was stretching it but if you feel Miz looks out of place then how the hell can you say Truth doesn't? I know they buried Miz but at least he has a lengthy title run and a Wrestlemania main event victory to his name. WTF does Truth have? Absolutely nothing. Austin should have stunned his ass back to the midcard where he belongs and I'm not hating here. Sometimes I find him quite entertaining and I'm fine with him getting 1 PPV title match because there literally is nobody else but if it goes on for longer then I won't support it at all. 

And once again, what has this got to do with Randy Orton? Oh yeah, absolutely nothing.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm just now watching the main [email protected] kids chanting "Let's GO RILEY"...it's just funny when you think about it.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Strange RAW but it was decent. The opening segment felt like about three segments in one but it was fun with Austin and Vince appearing together. It was good to see Booker T wrestle again, came out of left field hough. Del Rio/Big Show bit was pretty funny and Punk/Mysterio and Cena/Riley vs Truth/Miz were good matches.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Yes, Truth, in a Confederate get up no less, looked like he belonged in the ring with the rest of them.


It was his character, Buck. He's a looney-type heel. That's how he rolls now.

And if he didn't "belong" in the ring with the rest of them like you said, then neither did Riley. 



> I'll give you Riley because he was stretching it but if you feel Miz looks out of place then how the hell can you say Truth doesn't? I know they buried Miz but at least he has a lengthy title run and a Wrestlemania main event victory to his name. WTF does Truth have? Absolutely nothing.


He has his current gimmick which is way more entertaining than anything The Miz has ever done. He may lack the Miz's credentials(which you so helpfully listed but nevermind that Truth was a Heavyweight Champion before the Miz became the Miz) but he absolutely excels now at entertaining which is what this company is now all about. You can keep The Miz and his "Really?" schtick. Give me someone who actually makes me give a damn and not put me to sleep when he starts talking. 




> Austin should have stunned his ass back to the midcard where he belongs and I'm not hating here.


Of course you're aren't. 

Perish the thought.   




> Sometimes I find him quite entertaining and I'm fine with him getting 1 PPV title match because there literally is nobody else but if it goes on for longer then I won't support it at all.


Yes and I'm sure Vince and company are shaking in their boots at the idea of you not supporting an RTruth/Cena feud possibly continuing. If they want this feud to continue, it will continue regardless of how you, me, or anyone else feels. 

Personally, I'm not expecting Truth to win the title but I am expecting this fued NOT to end at CP but at the next PPV. 




> And once again, what has this got to do with Randy Orton? Oh yeah, absolutely nothing.


I mentioned Randy 'cause, like the Miz, HE IS BORING AS FUK.









That's why.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

glenwo2 said:


> It was his character, Buck. He's a looney-type heel. That's how he rolls now.
> 
> And if he didn't "belong" in the ring with the rest of them like you said, then neither did Riley.


And I said that Riley didn't. I said that if you are questioning Miz' right to be in there you can't honestly say that Truth should be.



> He has his current gimmick which is way more entertaining than anything The Miz has ever done. He may lack the Miz's credentials(which you so helpfully listed but nevermind that Truth was a Heavyweight Champion before the Miz became the Miz) but he absolutely excels now at entertaining which is what this company is now all about. You can keep The Miz and his "Really?" schtick. Give me someone who actually makes me give a damn and not put me to sleep when he starts talking.


That's down to personal opinion. Like I said, I find him funny some times but his gimmick isn't sustainable. Miz' is. That's why he got pushed to the main event of Mania and guys like Truth are never going to get a sniff at it if a bomb hit WWE HQ with Cena, Orton, HHH and Taker all trapped inside. It just isn't going to happen. Lol at Truth being a World Champ before Miz. Like that piece of junk counts for anything. 



> Of course you're aren't.
> 
> Perish the thought.


I'm not. I don't hate him. I just don't think this thing should go any further than CP.



> Yes and I'm sure Vince and company are shaking in their boots at the idea of you not supporting an RTruth/Cena feud possibly continuing. If they want this feud to continue, it will continue regardless of how you, me, or anyone else feels.
> 
> Personally, I'm not expecting Truth to win the title but I am expecting this fued NOT to end at CP but at the next PPV.


That's not what I meant. I've accepted the fact that this is happening at CP and that's fine but any longer than that is just wrong imo.



> I mentioned Randy 'cause, like the Miz, HE IS BORING AS FUK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you mentioned Randy because like so many other people on this board when you have nothing relevant to say you decide to have a go at whoever happens to be in the sig/avy. I'm sure had I had somebody else in there you would have found something (un-)witty to say about them too.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

R Truth is an awesome entertainer... I really hope they make him into the next big heel, and maybe a heel that will hold the title? Even if he does not win cleanly... This guy is awesome, WWE is lacking these personalities... R Truth has a great gimmick and some Charisma, don't F it up WWE!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> That's down to personal opinion. Like I said, I find him funny some times but his gimmick isn't sustainable. Miz' is.


The Looney-gimmick part? You're right. THAT'S not sustainable. 

The Conspiracy-Part? With everything going on in the back and all the Political bullsh*t? 

That's sustainable FOREVER. If RTruth regains some semblance of sanity, he'd STILL go the "Jericho" route and milk this conspiracy thing for all it's worth. 






> That's why he[Miz] got pushed to the main event of Mania and guys like Truth are never going to get a sniff at it if a bomb hit WWE HQ with Cena, Orton, HHH and Taker all trapped inside. It just isn't going to happen. Lol at Truth being a World Champ before Miz. Like that piece of junk counts for anything.


And Booker T being the 5-time WCW Champion didn't count for anything either, right? Okay then. 

No matter how you feel about it, RTruth was a Former Heavyweight Champion albeit in a Rival(if you want to call it that) Wrestling Organization just like Booker T was. 

So yes...That so-called "piece of Junk" DOES count for something.




> I'm not. I don't hate him. I just don't think this thing should go any further than CP.


And to use your words : "That's down to personal opinion."






> That's not what I meant. I've accepted the fact that this is happening at CP and that's fine but any longer than that is just wrong imo.


And if the fued somehow goes on past CP, what happens then? The Sun explodes? The Earth dies?

I can easily see this feud lasting a bit longer(next PPV) than CP. Maybe I'll end up being wrong and you being right but I really dig his feud with SuperCena right now.






> No, you mentioned Randy because like so many other people on this board when you have nothing relevant to say you decide to have a go at whoever happens to be in the sig/avy. I'm sure had I had somebody else in there you would have found something (un-)witty to say about them too.


Uh...no. It really is because Randy is boring as fuk, man. At least in my personal opinion. 

But you are correct in that if you didn't have Randy's avy, there wouldn't be any smartass comments from me regarding Randy. But that said, just because there wouldn't be any comments doesn't mean my opinion on Randy would be any different from what I've said.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

glenwo2 said:


> The Looney-gimmick part? You're right. THAT'S not sustainable.
> 
> The Conspiracy-Part? With everything going on in the back and all the Political bullsh*t?
> 
> That's sustainable FOREVER. If RTruth regains some semblance of sanity, he'd STILL go the "Jericho" route and milk this conspiracy thing for all it's worth.


A conspiracy victim can't last forever. It will eventually lead to a climax where the conspiracy is found out or isn't. He can't walk around forever saying he's a victim etc. That type of thing isn't sustainable. Take away the looney stuff and the conspiracy stuff and what's he got left? Nothing. His current gimmick is not a sustainable main event gimmick at all.



> And Booker T being the 5-time WCW Champion didn't count for anything either, right? Okay then.
> 
> No matter how you feel about it, RTruth was a Former Heavyweight Champion albeit in a Rival(if you want to call it that) Wrestling Organization just like Booker T was.
> 
> So yes...That so-called "piece of Junk" DOES count for something.


What? Booker won in WCW. Now, even though the title had dipped from what it was before, he still held it in a recognized promotion. Nobody knows what TNA is lol. That's like calling some kid who wins the title in an indy fed a World Champion. It's not the same thing. :lmao at that. Nobody in their right mind considers the TNA title worth the gold its made of unless they are a mark. 



> And if the fued somehow goes on past CP, what happens then? The Sun explodes? The Earth dies?
> 
> I can easily see this feud lasting a bit longer(next PPV) than CP. Maybe I'll end up being wrong and you being right but I really dig his feud with SuperCena right now.


Both actually. The earth dies because the sun exploded. 



> Uh...no. It really is because Randy is boring as fuk, man. At least in my personal opinion.
> 
> But you are correct in that if you didn't have Randy's avy, there wouldn't be any smartass comments from me regarding Randy. But that said, just because there wouldn't be any comments doesn't mean my opinion on Randy would be any different from what I've said.


Then why bother saying it? Seriously, he has nothing to do with what we're talking about so why even bring him up?


----------



## Chris4424 (May 5, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> And to the jabronie(Chris4424) who "told me to go F myself"?
> 
> dude, almost EVERYONE here thought the Crowd was AWFUL that night. You said you were there LIVE and perhaps it may have been loud in the Section where you sat but from what we all saw on TV, the Crowd wasn't into RAW at all except at the Beginning with Vince/Austin/Truth.
> 
> ...



Ok, you're right. I was there and you were not, so obviously you'd know more about how the crowd was than I would. Read what I wrote that the WWE mics must not have been picking up the noise right because it was loud all night long. And also, as I said Booker and Stone Cold were both coming out for the SECOND TIME on Raw so the pop is never going to be as loud as the 1st.

And by the way, I received a warning for telling you to go F yourself, but am curious if you received one for telling the Richmond crowd to "eat a dick" and referred to everyone in the audience as a bunch of "hicks", both of which I took to be personal insults. So if I was warned, I sure hope you were too. Son.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

The highlight of the show has to be Booker trying to get some head from Trish :lmao


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

Chris4424 said:


> And by the way, I received a warning for telling you to go F yourself, but am curious if you received one for telling the Richmond crowd to "eat a dick" and *referred to everyone in the audience as a bunch of "hicks", both of which I took to be personal insults*. So if I was warned, I sure hope you were too. Son.


Did you take it as a personal insult when R-Truth said you were all inbred hicks?


----------



## Chris4424 (May 5, 2011)

DallasClark said:


> Did you take it as a personal insult when R-Truth said you were all inbred hicks?


Nope. Because I know the difference between scripted entertainment and someone making personal attacks on a message board.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

DallasClark said:


> Did you take it as a personal insult when R-Truth said you were all inbred hicks?



I was somewhat offended. Not because of what he said. But because some moron writer forgot R Truth himself is FROM THE SOUTH!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Chris4424 said:


> Nope. Because I know the difference between scripted entertainment and someone making personal attacks on a message board.


You apparently can't tell the difference between a Personal attack on this Forum(where we must abide by the rules of conduct) and the stating of Opinions on the RAW SHOW. 

The Crowd was part of that RAW Show so they were fair game to be JUDGED. And they were judged very harshly by not only myself but about 95% of the members here.


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

I don't know American beers (since I live in Australia), but were Cena/Austin drinking LIGHT beers? Cos that's pathetic.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

anyone hear cena say bulldog to the miz in the corner


----------



## Chris4424 (May 5, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> You apparently can't tell the difference between a Personal attack on this Forum(where we must abide by the rules of conduct) and the stating of Opinions on the RAW SHOW.
> 
> The Crowd was part of that RAW Show so they were fair game to be JUDGED. And they were judged very harshly by not only myself but about 95% of the members here.


The idea that insulting someone on this forum is any different than insulting a group of people that most likely includes members of this forum is the most asinine backwards fucked up way of thinking I've ever heard. If being told to go fuck yourself offends you, maybe you should have expressed yourself in a different manner when you chose to tell people to go eat a dick and called them a bunch of hicks. Get a life.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Jordo said:


> anyone hear cena say bulldog to the miz in the corner


Yep, expecting that on a future Botchmania vid 

Overall I wasn't impressed at all with Raw on Monday night. Why the fuck are they suddenly shoving Alex Riley down my throat? In the main event too, get away from my telly you awful man.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Xiphias said:


> I don't know American beers (since I live in Australia), but were Cena/Austin drinking LIGHT beers? Cos that's pathetic.



Since you're not American thats why you think that. Americans drink light beer. Thats just how it is. Plus, they were working, not trying to get drunk.


----------

